#ubuntu-my 2011-01-24
<wisevoyager> Super OS tries to be has much "offline friendly" as possible,
<wisevoyager> :-D
#ubuntu-my 2011-01-25
<tmm88988> askm semua..
<tmm88988> saya masih baru dlm ni
<tmm88988> hope otai2 semua dpt membantu
<tmm88988> mcm mane nak setup ubuntu server as chat server? saya da cube openfire..tp mcm tak boleh...
<tmm88988> nak install pun ader issue
<sweemeng> oh hai
<seamonkey> hi
#ubuntu-my 2011-01-26
<sweemeng> http://www.lowyat.net/v2/google-finally-opens-its-doors-in-kuala-lumpur.html
#ubuntu-my 2011-01-28
<azizi> hi
<azizi> tmpang tanya
<azizi> ubuntu 10.10 ni bleh burn dlm cd ke?
<mnajem> boleh
<maizuddin35> hellooo
<spade> ???
<spade> d org?
#ubuntu-my 2012-01-23
<ak47suk1> ping ejat 
<ejat> pong
<ejat> ye saye 
<ejat> uit 
<ejat> ilang plak 
<ejat> ???
<ak47suk1> ping susah_sebut 
<ak47suk1> lambat sangat pong ingat takde org tadi
<susah_sebut> hehe
<susah_sebut> xperasan la ak47suki\1
<susah_sebut> kan dah tersalah eja
<ak47suk1> lol
<ak47suk1> xchat kan boleh auto completenickname, tekan tab je susah_sebut 
<susah_sebut> guna irssi ni
<susah_sebut> siyes noob gile irc ni
<ak47suk1> hoho
<susah_sebut> dulu muda remaja ada test tapiu kena kcik je keje malas dah 
<susah_sebut> hahaha
<susah_sebut> *tapi
<susah_sebut> hoho kena gun asplit untuk move topic rupanya
<susah_sebut> adoi
<susah_sebut> *guna
<fairuz> Helo
<susah_sebut> helo orang france
 * fairuz orang mesia
<fairuz> :D
<ejat> :P
<susah_sebut> dengan tiba2...... internet macam celaka......
<susah_sebut> Linux divides its physical RAM (random access memory) into chucks of memory called pages.
<susah_sebut> pages tu bila ditranslate ke bahasa melayu - apa yang sesuai ya?
<meng> just "pages'
<susah_sebut> thanks bro meng
<fenPad> Elo
#ubuntu-my 2012-01-24
<susah_sebut> buzz
<ApOgEE> hola...
<ApOgEE> salam semua
<ApOgEE> ...
<ApOgEE> yo meng, how r u?
<meng> ok bro
<ApOgEE> gong xi fa cai
<ApOgEE> ;)
<meng> thanks
<meng> FADKL nak start Sabtu ni
<ApOgEE> nice
<meng> kalau nak datang boleh jugak
<meng> kat APIIT (UCTI)
<ApOgEE> sampai pukul 6 ptg?
<susah_sebut> oh ada orang rupanya
<susah_sebut> ada lagi tak ni?
<ApOgEE> ada
<ApOgEE> tgh buat keje
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: apa cerita?
<susah_sebut> xdela nak confirmkan bila nak buat meeting january ni. tinggal lagi 7 hari januariberakhir
<susah_sebut> panggil deensokmo jap
<ApOgEE> IRC meeting, buat je malam
<susah_sebut> 28 malam ok?
<ApOgEE> lepas isya' waktu yang sesuai rasanya
<susah_sebut> jam 10 malam
<ApOgEE> ok cun
<ApOgEE> post dalam wiki
<susah_sebut> 28hb 10malam
<ApOgEE> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam/Activities
<susah_sebut> kena post dalam both wiki kan? .com.my dangan .com
<susah_sebut> ok2, dah bagitau rupanya :p
<ApOgEE> ya
<susah_sebut> agenda 
<susah_sebut> 1 - meetup
<ApOgEE> 2 - berkenalan dengan team member baru
<ApOgEE> a.k.a ice breaking
<susah_sebut> 3 - usaha menghidupkan semula forums.ubuntu.com.my
<susah_sebut> errr... nak kena bawak pemecah ice la ni ye? :p
<deensokmo> Salam..
<susah_sebut> selamat datang bro deen
<susah_sebut> wslm
<ApOgEE> salam deensokmo 
<deensokmo> Selamat kembali...
<deensokmo> W.salam
<ApOgEE> 4 - LoCo team plan 2012
<deensokmo> 2 tahun lepas aku pernah masuk irc..nih..
<deensokmo> pastu skrang masuk semula hee.hee.. rindu gak
<ApOgEE> huhu
<ApOgEE> patut masuk hari2
<ApOgEE> ;)
<ak47suk1> hehehe
<deensokmo> kadang terbabas kat channel #kampung harkk..hark..
<susah_sebut> yeah ak47suk1 pun ada
<ak47suk1> damn kedai makan dekat2 dgn rumah semua tutup
<susah_sebut> jangan sebut makan aku tengah lapar ni
<ApOgEE> ak47suk1 ada rupanya... ingatkan park nick je tadi
<deensokmo> masak sendir tak leh ker
 * ApOgEE poke SuMarDi Katie-Debian MavJS hyperair 
<ApOgEE> ;)
<deensokmo> saper gerangan ak47suk1 ni er.. maaf sya baru nak berkenalan
<ak47suk1> deensokmo, pengorder baju 5xl dari anda. :D:D:D
<ak47suk1> out pegi kedai jap
<susah_sebut> kirim......
<deensokmo> nick ni mcm pernah ku lihat..tahun lepas..
<susah_sebut> nasi goreng kampung pedas satu
<deensokmo> Ohhh.. yaa.. la..
<susah_sebut> ok, berkaitan dengan agenda tadi ada nak tambah lagi?
<deensokmo> mulai ari ni.. On pc..on irc..
<susah_sebut> 1 meetup, 2 icebreaking, 3 - usaha hidupkan semula forum, 4 - loco team plan 2012. 
<deensokmo> icebraking tu mende?
<ak47suk1> suai konal
<ApOgEE> icebreaking = sesi suai kenal
<deensokmo> oo..
<ApOgEE> aku rasa cukup kot... lain2 idea boleh masuk kat nombor 4
<susah_sebut> jadi yang 1-3 tu rasanya dah ok. dalam yang 4 tu. apa intipati?
<deensokmo> list yg ada tu dah cukup permulaan, sebab nanti akan muncul pandangan dan idea.. semasa hari tersebut..
<ApOgEE> intinya... aktiviti 2012, monthly IRC meeting, wiki updates, etc..
<ApOgEE> meracun ahli FB utk aktif kat forum
<susah_sebut>  meracun masuk dalam usaha menghidupkan semula forum kot
<ApOgEE> setuju
<susah_sebut> usaha dah start dengan cara post link2 yang berkaitan permasalahan diorang di fb
<susah_sebut> sebagai jawapan
<susah_sebut> cuma masih perlukan banyak tutorial, topik baru memandangkan banyak topik / tuts untuk ubuntu lama
<ApOgEE> kita takleh terlalu bergantung kat FB, nanti anonymous tutup FB, terus hilang archive... hehehehe
<susah_sebut> hahaa
<susah_sebut> tp fb susah nak retrieve info kalau tak simpan kat docs
<susah_sebut> jadi froum yang terbaik
<ApOgEE> docs tu pun takleh harap sangat
<ApOgEE> forum dan wiki
<susah_sebut> wiki tu .com.my ye
<ApOgEE> wiki .com.my untuk bahasa malaysia
<susah_sebut> belum tengok sangat wiki.com.my tu sebab tengah concentrate buang / susun forum
<susah_sebut> buang/susun - topik. 
<ApOgEE> kalau ada artikel/tutorial/rujukan bahasa malaysia, elok update kat wiki
<susah_sebut> ok, noted
<ApOgEE> forum untuk perbincangan... solved problem tu, kalau rajin, boleh masukkan dalam wiki
<susah_sebut> mauskkan dalam wiki tu masukkan link je la kan?
<susah_sebut> kejap bukak wiki untuk lebih pemahaman
<susah_sebut> oooo page yang ni
<susah_sebut> heheh
<ApOgEE> wiki ni ceritanya lebih tersusun... kat forum, ada soal jawab dan pandangan
<susah_sebut> kat wiki tu boleh upload gmbar tak?
<susah_sebut> macam kat forum?
<ApOgEE> cara yang lebih afdal... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Wiki/Tasks/Forum
<ApOgEE> kat wiki boleh upload gambar
<ApOgEE> sebagai attachment
<ApOgEE> atau upload kat picasaweb.google.com dan embed
<susah_sebut> ooo, ok. 
<susah_sebut> xde limit ke picasaweb tu - macam imageshack, photoapatah. kang tetiba bertukar jadi gambar katak - meyampah betol aku
<susah_sebut> hahaha
<Kaibathelegacy> Testing ak47suk1 dari kedai makan. Lulz
<susah_sebut> nais goreng kampung aku jangan lupa
<susah_sebut> dah siap kang post
<susah_sebut> *nasi
<Kaibathelegacy>  /send susah_sebut nasi goreng kampung pedas
<ApOgEE> aku cadangkan kita buat meta-project untuk ubuntu-my kat launchpad supaya bila korang ada idea, boleh post bugs... pastu bila dah solve, boleh close bugs tersebut... oleh itu, korang akan dapat kredit atas cadangan masing2
<Kaibathelegacy> Ok jugak tu.
<susah_sebut> x paham tentang meta-project ni
<ApOgEE> meta-project ni, adalah project page kat launchpad juga. bezanya, takde release apa2 package. hanya untuk manage projek tersebut sahaja
<susah_sebut> ok, masukkan dalam agenda sekali. (walau masih belum faham sepenuhnya) 
<ApOgEE> contohnya https://launchpad.net/phpbb3.pl
<ApOgEE> ni lagi satu contoh https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams
<susah_sebut> cadangan yang macamana tu poji? sebarang cadagan berkaitan ubuntu-my ke? aktiviti, web development/looks/function etc
<susah_sebut> macam tu?
<ApOgEE> ni satu lagi contoh loco team yang buat meta-project page kat launchpad https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-minnesota-projects
<ApOgEE> segala apa yg ko rasa nak cadangkan, komen, bangkang, bertekak, request, boleh la file bugs kepada projek tersebut
<susah_sebut> ooooo - faham dah. 
<susah_sebut> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-minnesota-projects/+bug/140864
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 140864 in Ubuntu Minnesota LoCo Team Projects "Not all Minnesota Team members are on ML" [Undecided,New]
<susah_sebut> tengok kat sini makin paham
<susah_sebut> eh apasal ada lubotu muncul?
<susah_sebut> nanti time meeting la ye kita decide siapa yang akan start project ni kat launchpad?
<atans> hello
<susah_sebut> helo atans
<susah_sebut> :)
<atans> :)
<atans> ape menarik dalam ni?
<susah_sebut> errr... kalau nak tiger show xde
<susah_sebut> :D
<atans> hahahah
<atans> kalau nak connect pakai mirc macam mana ek ?
<atans> ada link tak ?.
<susah_sebut> saya oun tak berapa pandai irc ni
<susah_sebut> *pun
<atans> owh.
<susah_sebut> sekarang guna irssi
<atans> erkk
<atans> ape tuh ?
<susah_sebut> irc client jugak
<susah_sebut> terminal based
<atans> owh.
<atans> lagi la tak pernah dengar
<susah_sebut> sudo apt-get install irssi
<atans> oh
<susah_sebut> tapi rasanya untuk connect kalau kat mirc sama jugak kot /connect irc.ubuntu.com
<susah_sebut> dah berjaya connect ke irc tu /j #ubuntu-my
<atans> okeh
<atans> jap ek
<atans> terai
<susah_sebut> mana pulak pojie sume ni ilang
<susah_sebut> boleh ka atans?
<ak47suk1> i'm back
<susah_sebut> dah kenyang la ni ye
<susah_sebut> ish jelesnya aku
<ApOgEE> ada
<ApOgEE> aku pi makan
<ApOgEE> nak sambung makan
<ApOgEE> ...
<susah_sebut> haha, aku nak pegi masak jap la. lapar dah ni korang sume cite makan
<ak47suk1> hehehe
<ApOgEE> ok lah geng, ciow dulu
<linuxmalaysia> Salam
<linuxmalaysia> Salam lama tak join
<ak47suk1> wsalam cikgu linuxmalaysia 
<susah_sebut> wslm
<SuMarDi> salam
<linuxmalaysia> wassalam
<fairuz___> Halo orang kampung
<fairuz___> ape kabar
<linuxmalaysia> sihat
<ejat> ilang sudah 
<ejat> smuanya
<fzlamn> alo2.... 
<fairuz___> ejat: : ada lagi
<ejat> anda mmg aa :0
<fairuz___> :D
<fairuz___> helo zulhairiseman :D
<zulhairiseman> hello.. :)
<zulhairiseman> ingat tak da orang..
<zulhairiseman> saya budak baru..
<zulhairiseman> hahaha
 * fairuz___ budak baru jugak kuikui
<fzlamn> budak baru jugak nih.... 
<zulhairiseman> mana yang lain?
<fairuz___> tido la tu 
<zulhairiseman> korang pakai app ape? emphaty ke?
<fairuz___> zulhairiseman: pidgin
<fzlamn> korang nama apa kat fb? aku ni guna link kat fb tu je.. 
<fairuz___> wan mohd fairuz
<fzlamn> wan mohdfairuz ismail tu ke?
<zulhairiseman> "aku ni guna link kat fb tu je" ..xpaham
<fairuz_> fzlamn: aah
<fairuz_> fzlamn: aku la tu
<fzlamn> kn adalink katfb utk log in irc ni....
<zulhairiseman> http://irc.ubuntu.com/
<zulhairiseman> yang ni ke?
<fzlamn> fairuz: budak baru apa pulak tu.... :-P
<zulhairiseman> aku ni first time log in ke irc
<fairuz_> fzlamn: :D
<zulhairiseman> sblm ni mmg xpenah..tadi saje men cube2..google cara nak login ke irc.boleh gune emphaty..then cube try test je la..x sangke plak berjaya..hahhaa
<fzlamn> selalu log in je tp sunyi sepi... :D
<fairuz_> aa seslalu senyap je
<fairuz_> kalau pc korang slalu on, stay je la walaupun tak chat
<fairuz_> kasi ramai sket
<fzlamn> zuhzairi : elok bebeno le tu...
<zulhairiseman> hahaha..dah korang x kasi gegar...mane x sepi nye
<fairuz_> zulhairiseman: fzlamn tak tido lagi?
<fzlamn> ramai yg memerhati.. kadang2 tkt org kata kta spam pulak kalau cakap yg bkn2.
<fairuz_> bagi aku kalau takde orang mcm ni, better borak kosong dari sunyi sepi je
<zulhairiseman> korang ade yg dok shah alam x?
<fzlamn> fairuz: mcm mana nk tdo, lepak kat lccttime ni.. 
<fairuz_> fzlamn: buat apa situ :D
<fairuz_> zulhairiseman: tak, kenapa?
<fzlamn> zulhairi: aku dok Perak
<zulhairiseman> waa..mau cari yg dok shah alam dan  yg akan pergi meetup ubuntu nanti
<zulhairiseman> nak join..hahah
<fzlamn> fairuz : barubalik dari Sarawak. Tgu bas jam 9 nnt.
<fzlamn> zuhairi : bukan yg dok area KL ni ke yg byk dlm loco?
<zulhairiseman> fzlamn : ntah..aku xkenal sape2 secara real yg ada dalam loco ni..
<fzlamn> semua hidup d alam maya... :-D
<fzlamn> fairuz : dok mana?
<fairuz_> fzlamn: aku asal kelantan, tapi skang keja kat france
<zulhairiseman> fairuz : jauh bebenor keje..
<fairuz_> zulhairiseman: cari makan nak buat mcm mane :D
<zulhairiseman> fairuz_ : kerja ape sane?
<fairuz_> system engineer
<zulhairiseman> --> fairuz_ : mantappp...
<fzlamn> fairuz : jaohnyer.... 
<ejat> sian fairuz_ 
<ejat> kena buat auto reply 
<ejat> irc script base on org tanye 
<ejat> :
<ejat> :)
<fairuz_> keke
<ejat> semua org interview
<fzlamn> fairuz : dh berapa tahun dok sana?
<fzlamn> ejat : terbaik la...
<ejat> fzlamn ? 
<ejat> maksud nye ? 
<fairuz_> fzlamn: datang sini 2006.. time tu student lagi la
<fzlamn> ejat : maksudnya hidup lg time2 cenggini
<ejat> x bleh tdo :(
<ejat> anda pulak ? 
<fairuz_> dia tgh tunggu bas :D
<fairuz_> ejat: Takleh tido, tgh stress ke ape 
<ejat> biasa la .. 
<ejat> i kan kuli ja bro 
<fairuz_> minum la air coklat
<fairuz_> ada C developer kat sini? :D
<fzlamn> saya ada desktop lama, asalanya ada XP tp sekarang dh masuk ubuntu 12.04 alpha 1 je. Saya nk pasang windows balik dalam tu, baik pasang XP or win7?
<ejat> win7 dalam VM la 
<ejat> tp tgk hware jugak la 
<ejat> kalau x larat .. xp je dah la 
<fzlamn> bukan apa nk pasang xp tu, just ada sesetengah hware x jalan dlm 12.04
<fzlamn> tu la nk tgk dgn xp boleh jalan dengan elok ke x.
<fairuz_> fzlamn: hw apa yg tak jalan tu? 
<fzlamn> xp n win7, mana lg elok?
<fzlamn> drive untuk cd, puas dh godek hr tu x jalan gak. kalau xternal elokje.
<fzlamn> morning
<ApOgEE> Salam
<ApOgEE> ... ;)
<susah_sebut> guys comment tentang HUD
<susah_sebut> gile kentang smart dia
#ubuntu-my 2012-01-25
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: link?
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: yg ni ke? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_WW-DHqR3c
<susah_sebut> betul tu poji
<susah_sebut> away mandi jap tadi
<susah_sebut> gile smart kan seamless integration dia
<susah_sebut> tekan alt je tu
<susah_sebut> macam ni aku nak lari balik ke unity la
<susah_sebut> start unity 5.2 akan available untuk semua'
<susah_sebut> sekarang available untuk pengguna precise je untuk cari bugs
<susah_sebut> away gi bank kejap. teringin pulak nak test HUD tu. kena la install semula 12.04 kat lappy aku. hek3
<ApOgEE> hehe
<kaibathelegacy> wb fzlamn
<kaibathelegacy> dalam bas ka fzlamn 
<ApOgEE> ...
<ApOgEE> pi mana naik bas?
<kaibathelegacy> kat status fb dia kata balik perak :)
<susah_sebut> hi
<kaibathelegacy> hi susah_sebut 
<kaibathelegacy> alamak tenet gumah putus
<ApOgEE> ;)
<susah_sebut> sambung2 cepat
<susah_sebut> guna selotaep
<susah_sebut> :p
<ApOgEE> ikat pakai tali repia pun boleh
<susah_sebut> heheh, poji amacam HUD?
<fzlamn> oit... ada dh guna HUD ke?
<susah_sebut> lom, aku tengah hapdet 10.04 aku. siap kang nak re-instal 12.04
<susah_sebut> bro agharr la kalau nak test pun dia nyer pangolin up to date sentiasa
<fairuz_> salam
<susah_sebut> hi
<susah_sebut> ada orang?
<kaibathelegacy> *packing balik rumah*
<inashdeen> Salam from ihsan here
<inashdeen> any news
<susah_sebut> ye en ihsan
<susah_sebut> latest news HUD for pangoline - ohsom
<susah_sebut> :p
<susah_sebut> wow!!!Quit: My damn controlling  terminal disappeared!]
<fairuz> :D
<susah_sebut> :P
<fairuz> susah_sebut: HUD tu apa benda?
<deensokmo> salam.. semua
<deensokmo> ada saper tau nak minize x-irc chat ni to tray 
<ApOgEE> hola
<deensokmo> sunyi sepi senyak tupah.. ermm
<ApOgEE> tupah?
<deensokmo> pernah dengar ker tupah tu..
<susah_sebut> helo
<susah_sebut> tupah tu tupai ke?
<susah_sebut> :D
<fzlamn> mana?
<susah_sebut> errr apa yang mana tu fzlamn
<fzlamn> tupai
<susah_sebut> hahaha kena tanya bro deen
<susah_sebut> dia yang sebut :p
<fzlamn> dia susah sangat nk sebut tupai la tu
<susah_sebut> sian tupai tu'nama tak susah sebut pun jadi salah. :p
<susah_sebut> aku rasa ada problem la ngan pangolin aku ni
<susah_sebut> update dari tadi lembab gile banyak iyang ign je
<susah_sebut> baru 23%
<susah_sebut> tapi tengok kat desktop ni ok je laju tenet
<fzlamn> precise aku kebanyakkan nya get
<susah_sebut> aku try restart jap
<susah_sebut> pukul 7 tadi baru siap install
<susah_sebut> sampai sekarang hapdet tak lepas
<fzlamn> ada dlm 1 jam la nk habis update 371MB
<susah_sebut> cek server terbaik untuk update je dah 1 jam
<deensokmo> ubuntu pangolin lum try intsll lagi..
<susah_sebut> aku sebab aritu dah install bro deen, tapi lappy terfakap lepas servis DIY
<susah_sebut> hahaha
<susah_sebut> tu yang hantar kedai
<deensokmo> huu.huu
<fzlamn> biar tikos2 makmal dulu try.. hehehehe
<deensokmo> aku pernah install Kubuntu pangolin jer..
<deensokmo> pastu buang semula..
<fzlamn> saya pakai default je, unity
<susah_sebut> test guna update manager
<susah_sebut> pulak
<susah_sebut> aik? ilang sume
<fzlamn> ada
<susah_sebut> eh, kalau buang kernel guna synaptic
<susah_sebut> apa yang tak boleh dibuang selain linux yang kita guna?
<susah_sebut> banyak sangat ni
<susah_sebut> jadi pening pulak aku
<fzlamn> buang kernel guna synaptic ek?
<susah_sebut> iye
<linuxmalaysia> Salam
<fzlamn> waalaikummussalam
<susah_sebut> wslm 
<susah_sebut> cikgu linux, macamana nak tau linux kernel yang boleh dibuang atau tak dalam synaptic?
<susah_sebut> poji ko tido ke?
<fzlamn> precise ku home x boleh bukak... huhuhu..
<susah_sebut> precise aku bagi rehat dulu. gile tak boleh hapdet
<susah_sebut> pasang wifi usb adapter pun sama jugak
<susah_sebut> ko buat apa sampai tak boleh bukak home fzlamn
<fzlamn> baru boleh buka... lama x update kot
<susah_sebut> fzlamn - ko masuk ke pertandingan design baju time meetup nanti?
<susah_sebut> hehe
<fzlamn> x pandai la nk design2 ni tp dlm kepala hotak ada la juga ide2 ttg rupa baju yg d hidam
<ak47suk1> wsalam cikgu linuxmalaysia 
 * ak47suk1 tgh busy prepare transmission-daemon + openvpn server
<ak47suk1> back to old days
<ak47suk1> filehosting semua nak tutup kedai
<fzlamn> susah sebut : dh selesai ke masalah tadi?
<fzlamn> ak47suk1 : kalau tutup apa alternatif kita ek?
<ak47suk1> bittorrent, irc, usenet, newsgroup
<ak47suk1> macam zaman dialup n cc dulu2
<susah_sebut> x rasa la zaman dulu2 tu @akatsuki
<susah_sebut> kalau torrent tu rasa la
<ak47suk1> http://news.softpedia.com/news/BitTorrent-Magnet-Links-Explained-132536.shtml
<ak47suk1> aku ingat lagi guna irc download lagu
<ak47suk1> kat jiwang irc
<ak47suk1> zaman sekolah menengah
<fzlamn> tanda2 akhir zaman, back to basic :D
<ak47suk1> kalau aku malas nak pos blog, aku campak sini je http://pastebin.com/u/ak47suk1
<susah_sebut> guys tido dulu. mata pedih dah. salam
<fzlamn> waalaikumussalam
<fairuz> fzlamn: tunggu bas lagi ke :D
<fzlamn> fairuz : xde la.. tengah try HUD td kat 12.04
<fairuz_> alo alo
#ubuntu-my 2012-01-26
<susah_sebut> hi all
<susah_sebut> orang france tu ada lagi ke?
<susah_sebut> :p
<kaibathelegacy> hi susah_sebut 
<susah_sebut> hi akatsuki
<helmikassim> susah_sebut
<helmikassim> Good morning, guys.
<kaibathelegacy> good morning helmikassim 
<helmikassim> finally I get into IRC again :D
<helmikassim> has anyone installed nvclock?
<helmikassim> kaibathelegacy
<susah_sebut> hi helmi
<susah_sebut> x penah guna laaa
<susah_sebut> untuk apa tu?
<kaibathelegacy> nouveau nye overclock ke?
<sadcny88m> hi
<sadcny88m> anyone here?
<susah_sebut> hi
<susah_sebut> im here
<susah_sebut> :p
<kaibathelegacy> hehehe
<deensokmo> salam..
<kaibathelegacy> wsalam n wb deensokmo 
<deensokmo> keje ker ari ni
<kaibathelegacy> koje
<deensokmo> duk mane boh?
<fairuz_> halo geng
<deensokmo> haloo
<fairuz> halo wariola, MrPen
<MrPen> :)
<ApOgEE> salam
<ApOgEE> bersalam salaman
<susah_sebut> wslm
<ApOgEE> dimalam yang berbalam balam
<susah_sebut> paang lampu laaaa
<susah_sebut> *pasang
<ApOgEE> huh... ada orang rupanya
<susah_sebut> ada je
<susah_sebut> baru lepas makan 
<ApOgEE> ingatkan semua park nick je. 
<ApOgEE> kabare?
<susah_sebut> baik
<susah_sebut> Alhamdulillah
<susah_sebut> poji, tengah sibuk tak?
<susah_sebut> nak tanya pasal wiki tu
<ApOgEE> apakah soalannya?
<susah_sebut> recent events 2011 aku pindah masuk archive  eh. 2-3 events kasi kurang panjang sikit nak scroll ke bawah. 
<susah_sebut> eh ada 4 je pun recent events tu. heheh
<ApOgEE> ya, boleh
<ApOgEE> masuk dalam 2010 punya archive
<susah_sebut> oh itu semua 2010 ke bukan 2011?
<susah_sebut> eh, kan 2011 tu
<ApOgEE> eh, 2011
<ApOgEE> silap tahun la aku
<ApOgEE> hahahaha
<ApOgEE> sori
<ApOgEE> masukkan dalam 2011 punya archive
<ApOgEE> terima kasih
<susah_sebut> ok, in progress. 
<susah_sebut> lepas meeting januari ni la baru keluarkan dari main page activities. kalu tak ada dua je. nampak kosong pulak. 
<susah_sebut> eh baru perasan. event bulan 4
<susah_sebut> karnival ict pahang belum masuk
<ApOgEE> aa.. masuk masuk
<ApOgEE> aku tgh melayan keje... sori lambat reply
<susah_sebut> materials masih short. aku guna milis eh mintak. x nampak pulak ejat malam ni
<susah_sebut> release party lumut pun belum masuk
<ApOgEE> banyak tak hapdet... cuba sync dengan ni skali https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam/ApprovalApplication/2011
<susah_sebut> ok, aku cuba buat. nanti siap aku bagi link. apa tak kena inform jadi boleh aku betulkan 
<ApOgEE> ok, terima kasih kerana sudi membantu
<susah_sebut> btw, approved date bila? sampai bila? nak include dalam tu kang
<ApOgEE> Approved sampai 2012-10-30
<ApOgEE> menurut https://launchpad.net/~locoteams-approved/+members
<susah_sebut> eh, sekejapnya
<susah_sebut> setahun je ye?
<ApOgEE> entah, patutnya 2 tahun... format baru kot
<ApOgEE> apa pun, kasi update je report tu. supaya bila kena spotcek nanti takde la terkial-kial
<ApOgEE> projek 2012 belum ada lagi... patutnya kita join event mcm ni http://oss.matrik.edu.my/
<susah_sebut> yang ni yang dipos kat fb tu kan? @Tajul Azhar
<susah_sebut> dah masukkan dalam upcoming
<susah_sebut> petang tadi. 
<susah_sebut> cuma tunggu lepas tarikh la untuk materials
<susah_sebut> ejat pun pegi katanya
<ApOgEE> oo.. ejat kata ubuntu-my join eh? sapa wakil? ejat sorang lagi?... huhu
<susah_sebut> kena tengok post Tajul Azhar kat fb page untuk details. 
<susah_sebut> tengok kat page oss.matrik tu pun ada tulis ubuntu-my bukak booth
<ApOgEE> ooo
<ApOgEE> aku x tengok
<susah_sebut> sebab tu aku masukkan dalam page wiki/activities
<susah_sebut> sebab dia bagitau/ panggil sukarelawan untuk join
<susah_sebut> sekali
<susah_sebut> penang xde dalam laluan aku. jadi tak boleh nak join. budget terhad untuk pergi sendiri. huhu
<Izzuddin> :D
<susah_sebut> hi izzuddin
<mfauzirahman> WTF all
<susah_sebut> haha amboih garangnya bro
<mfauzirahman> dok aihh...belajo dgn ApOgEE aje...hehehe
<susah_sebut> ooooo ApOgEE gurunyaaa
<susah_sebut> haha
<susah_sebut> eh tadi kotanya precise baru eh?
<susah_sebut> lupa nak reply
<susah_sebut> kira baru la banding dengan yang aku mula donlod 1st keluar alpha dulu
<mfauzirahman> hahaha...hampeh
<mfauzirahman> baik tunggu aje minggu depan...terus download alpha 2
<susah_sebut> eh, minggu depan keluar alpha 2 dah?
<susah_sebut> aisey. time tu kena donlod lagi
<mfauzirahman> hahaha...tue laa pasal...kalu ko install alpha 1, byk yg nak kena update & upgrade...baek tunggu aje minggu depan
<mfauzirahman> 2nd Feb
<Izzuddin> :D
<susah_sebut> kaibathelegacy available tak?
<Izzuddin> hi semua.. baru first time masuk sini... :D noob :D
<susah_sebut> sama la kita
<susah_sebut> yang lain tido dah kot
<susah_sebut> :)
<Izzuddin> ye ke susah_sebut??? hehe :P
<Izzuddin> ooo... ye ke... :D
<susah_sebut> izzuddin nick apa kat fb page?
<Izzuddin> Izzuddin Fauzi :D
<Izzuddin> Nick susah_sebut???
<susah_sebut> susahsebut jugak
<susah_sebut> kat kuantan eh?
<Izzuddin> Yap... Kuantan..
<Izzuddin> Kenapa???
<susah_sebut> uitm ka?
<Izzuddin> X la... Shahputra :D
<Izzuddin> Susahsebut, addkan kat fb coz kene block Add friend :D
<susah_sebut> aik? kena block? mesti nak add ramai awek ni tapi kena report :p
<Izzuddin> Hahaha... Tau x apa... Ada kawan yang x suka kita... Then rajin jgak nak add dah kene report :P
<Izzuddin> Approved Susah Sebut :D
<Izzuddin> Orang KB ek... :D 
<susah_sebut> ok :)
<susah_sebut> johorean actually
<susah_sebut> tapi merantau ke KB
<Izzuddin> Oooo~~ Now at KB la..
<susah_sebut> betul3
<Izzuddin> :D :D :D
<Izzuddin> Takde topic~~~ Sunyi~~~
<susah_sebut> errr
<Izzuddin> Hahaha :D
<susah_sebut> dah tengok forum ubuntu.com.my
<susah_sebut> topic meetup
<Izzuddin> ooo... belum...
<susah_sebut> kena register dulu baru nampak topic tu
<Izzuddin> meetup lusa ke???
<susah_sebut> meeting lusa
<susah_sebut> meetup 4/2
<susah_sebut> turun kl la
<susah_sebut> kita meetup kat kepong
<Izzuddin> Pasal nak turun x da masalah..
<Izzuddin> Takut bertembung ngan event lain :D
<susah_sebut> pancung je event lain tu :D
<Izzuddin> Hahaha... 
<Izzuddin> rasanye x de... sbb skrg ngah prepare teater nak ke Beijing Cina :D
<Izzuddin> tu yg takut 2...hehe :D
<susah_sebut> amboi jauh sampai ke beijing
<susah_sebut> chinatown kat malaysiani kan banyak
<susah_sebut> hahaha
<ApOgEE> oit tak tido lagi ke?
<Izzuddin> hahaha... 
<Izzuddin> Ap0gEE :D
<susah_sebut> lom laaaa
<Izzuddin> lom tido..
<Izzuddin> malas tido~~
<susah_sebut> esok kelate cuti ko jangan jeles
<susah_sebut> hahaha
<Izzuddin> Hahaha... Okey sy juga tengah cuti sampai AHAD :D
<Izzuddin> hahaha :D
<susah_sebut> poji macamana nak scroll ke atas dalam irssi ni?
<ApOgEE> ooo... cuti, patutla seronok je x tido
<ApOgEE> page-up
<ApOgEE> page-down
<susah_sebut> adeh keyboard aku xde page up =.=
<ApOgEE> ko pakai kibod apa tu?
<susah_sebut> logitech kecik. sebab duitnya pun kecik :p
<susah_sebut> compact gile sampai selalu typo
<Izzuddin> Hohoho... :D
<Izzuddin> Cm tu plak :D
<susah_sebut> ooo ada2. baru terjumpa XD
<ApOgEE> cet
<Izzuddin> Ap0gEE :D Ada x goodies Ubuntu lagik???
<Izzuddin> X kira la baju ke apa ke... Ada x??
<ApOgEE> ada, dikata takde...
<ApOgEE> Izzuddin: belum bikin
<Izzuddin> Huhu... Okey ;D
<Izzuddin> Kalau nak buat baju lagi kasi taw...
<ApOgEE> akan diumumkan, jgn risau
<Izzuddin> Mau la... (Tapi nak yang ada kolar - baru bleh gne ntuk official :D)
<susah_sebut> btw,kalau join meetup mungkin ada goodies
<susah_sebut> kalau ejat jumpa goodies yang dia ada 
<Izzuddin> susah_sebut suka pancing maaa~~
<susah_sebut> hahaha
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: ko kat KB keje apa?
<susah_sebut> betul la gi tengok kat forum ejat yang post
<susah_sebut> hahaha
<susah_sebut> errr keje aku biasa je 
<susah_sebut> dreba
<Izzuddin> ooo~~ sy PELAJAR je :D
<ApOgEE> dreba kapal terobang?
<susah_sebut> poji macamana ko buat quote nama aku tu?
<ApOgEE> aku taip 'su' pastu tekan tab
<susah_sebut> nanti kat meetup ko nampak laaa. XD
<susah_sebut> susah_sebut: 
<ApOgEE> hehe
<susah_sebut> macamana nak quote nama orang lain?
<susah_sebut> aku buat nama aku sendiri yang keluar =.=
<Izzuddin> "su"
<Izzuddin> :P
<ApOgEE> taip la depan nama orang tu, misalnya 'izz' dan tekan tab
<ApOgEE> Izzuddin: 
<susah_sebut> oooo paham dah
<susah_sebut> ApOgEE: 
<susah_sebut> yay
<ApOgEE> pandai
<susah_sebut> berjaya
<susah_sebut> hahaha
<Izzuddin> Izzuddin, ooo :D
<susah_sebut> gini le orang bodoh irc belajor
<Izzuddin> ApOgEE, 
<Izzuddin> susah_sebut, 
<Izzuddin> :D sukenyeee... :D
<ApOgEE> yeay, 2 orang lagi nak belanja aku DOmino pizza harini
<Izzuddin> Habis la susah_sebut ~~
<susah_sebut> domino pizza tutup bila dengar ada orang nak belanja ko dengan produk diorang
<susah_sebut> :p
<ApOgEE> wakakaka
<ApOgEE> tadi aku dapat sepotong je... tak cukup, tu yang dok sibuk suruh orang belanja tu
<ApOgEE> kehkehkeh
<Izzuddin> hoho...
<Izzuddin> adoi...
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman dah keluar lak tuh
<Izzuddin> susah_sebut ;D sukanyaaa~~~
<susah_sebut> sedap ke? seumur hidup aku yang pernah aku rasa pizza hut , itu pun sekali je - kesian x kat aku
<ApOgEE> kalo barang free, memang sedap
<Izzuddin> huhu... HEBATNYA susah_sebut~~
<Izzuddin> Ok... Bye susah_sebut n ApOgEE :D Nak tido... Wassalam :D
<susah_sebut> eh nak tido dahg
<ApOgEE> Izzuddin: wokkeh
<ApOgEE> aku pun nak tido gak
<ApOgEE> esok keje
<Izzuddin> Tido la.. Karang susah nak bangun SUBUH!!
<susah_sebut> ok2
<susah_sebut> nak sambung update 
<inashdeen> Salam semua
<susah_sebut> ada orang lagi ke ihsan
<susah_sebut> sume tido dah kot
<susah_sebut> sume park nick je ni
<susah_sebut> :p
<inashdeen> apa je update. sorry lah
<inashdeen> sini pukul 10.30 malam
<inashdeen> hehehe
<susah_sebut> patut pun
<inashdeen> apa je yang patut saya tahu?
<inashdeen> abe tak tidur lagi?
<susah_sebut> update cuma yang kat fb tu je la
<susah_sebut> meeting dengan meetup
<susah_sebut> oh lagi satu ada event bulan 2 kat penang
<inashdeen> meeting 2/2 meetup 4/2 kan? meetup tu online ke betul2 jumpa?
<susah_sebut> then tahun ni bulan 10 re-approval lagi kot
<susah_sebut> meeting 28/1
<susah_sebut> meetup 4/2
<inashdeen> ada dapat kat milis kaji selidik, kaji selidik apa ye?
<susah_sebut> betul2 jumpa kat McD kepong
<susah_sebut> kaji selidik tu masa meeting bulan 10 tahun lepas 
<susah_sebut> kaji selidik penggunaan ubuntu
<inashdeen> owh :( mungkin tak akan dapat pergi. macam cakap hari tu, kalau betul2 meetup macam tipis je harapan
<inashdeen> kenapa baru dapat milis ye. hehehe
<susah_sebut> x pasti la milis tu
<inashdeen> ok ok
<susah_sebut> btw, ihsan kalau rajin pindahkan la docs yang ko buat pegi forum. 
<susah_sebut> aku nak pindahkan jugak tu nanti cuma sekarang tengah update wiki
<susah_sebut> sasaran by 12.04 official release forum dah hidup semula
<susah_sebut> tido ah ihsan
<susah_sebut> salam
#ubuntu-my 2012-01-27
<susah_sebut> ekekeke 
<susah_sebut> ejat: 
<susah_sebut> ada tak?
<ejat> yo 
<ejat> wuzzup
<Izzuddin> ~~~ :D
<susah_sebut> ejat: tadi nak tanya details tentang macamana nak link image dalam wiki. berjaya sudeh. :)
<susah_sebut> jangan lama2 account imgur jadi macam flickr/imageshack sudah la. 
<susah_sebut> kang tak pasal2 keluar gambar katak. :p
<ejat> :0
<ejat> :)
<ejat> owh okie dookie 
<susah_sebut> ejat: picassa free ke? ada limit? 
<ejat> x sure la plak 
<ejat> :)
<ejat> sorry .. 
<susah_sebut> 1GB je
<susah_sebut> tapi kalau nak upgrade murah 
<susah_sebut> lepas tu xde limit macam imgur kalau tak de view dalam 6 bulan image hilang
<susah_sebut> ekeke
<susah_sebut> ku tanya aku jawab sendiri
<susah_sebut> :p
<sala> hi, any idea nak determine status previous ubuntu server shutdown? clean or force?
<amrs> :)
<kaibathelegacy> sala: tak sure.
<sala> kaibathelegacy: ada satu command 'last' , run $last -a -x dpt tgk time bila reboot/shutdown, tp x dpt pastikan clean or forced shutdown etc..
<sala> ahh.. $last -a -x | grep crash ,may be the answer for a forced shutdown(power outage, hard reset,etc) :)
<susah_sebut> ak47suk1:  ko buat apa tu?
<ak47suk1> baru makan susah_sebut 
<susah_sebut> ooo guna client web browser ni ada bunyik laaa kalau ada aktiviti kat channel
<susah_sebut> LOL
<susah_sebut> kesian aku - jakun
<susah_sebut> :p
<deensokmo> sudah standby.. he33
<deensokmo_> Assalamualaikum..
<linuxmalaysia> Salam
<fairuz> deensokmo wsalam
<susah_sebut> deensokmo:  keluar masuk keluar masuk bro :p linuxmalaysia : wslm
<deensokmo> tengah setting xchat la..
<deensokmo> baru boleh..
<deensokmo> bila aku nak close, xchat tanya minize to tray.. tapi bila tekan ok.. terus hilang.. apa pun tak der kat trya icon tu..
<deensokmo> lepas tu..aku test opera browser.. pun tak der kat tray tu jugak..
<deensokmo> jumpa jalan penyelesaian iaitu.. jeng..jeng.. (ubuntu 11.10 - Unity)..
<susah_sebut> kat unity baru ok?
<deensokmo> aku masuk command ni kat terminal.. gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist " [ 'all' ] "
<susah_sebut> kalau guna xchat ada keluar notification tak bila ada activiti dalam channel?
<deensokmo> pastu test katgnome shell lak.. hee.hee.. nampak telah pulih maslah ini..
<susah_sebut> nampak dari tray ke? keluar bunyi kentut ke?
<deensokmo> langsung sebelum ni..
<deensokmo> tak der sebelum..
<susah_sebut> habeh tu sekarang?
<susah_sebut> dah whitelist
<susah_sebut> xde jugak?
<deensokmo> aku masuk command ni kat terminal.. gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist " [ 'all' ] "
<deensokmo> baru ok .. aku call pakcik aku tadi..
<deensokmo> pakcik aku memang terror habis..
<deensokmo> pakcik google kih..kihh..kih..
<susah_sebut> wakakakaka
<susah_sebut> terkono den
<deensokmo> lambatnya masa berlalu ^-^
<ak47suk1> xchat nye indicator kat unity ada prob sikit
<ak47suk1> x tahu la korang ada jumpa. deensokmo SuMarDi 
<susah_sebut> perh, kenyang perut
<susah_sebut> ak47suk1: habis tu apa client yang ada noti bila ada orang chat dalam channel?
<susah_sebut> deensokmo:  x sabar 4/2 ke atau berkaitan projek lain tuh? :p
<MrPen> :3
<Izzuddin> :D
<Izzuddin> hai adlan :D
<susah_sebut> adlan meloh ka ni?
<Izzuddin> susah_sebut :D
<susah_sebut> ye Izzuddin 
<Izzuddin> yay!
<deensokmo> Tak sabor? he3.. nak tengok korang meeting cmne jer.. fisrt time nak join..
<Izzuddin> taw x pa deensokmo :D
<Izzuddin> bosannyeerr~~~
<Izzuddin> x ada org pn..
<deensokmo> aku budak baru belajar..
<Izzuddin> :D
<deensokmo> kalau salah tolong jolokkan..
<Izzuddin> uiii...
<Izzuddin> jangan jolok2...
<deensokmo> jgn jolok cam saiful dah ler
<deensokmo> jolok ngan ilmu..
<Izzuddin> ok...
<deensokmo> apa aku nakborak ni erk..
<Izzuddin> x taw...
<Izzuddin> x da org :D
<deensokmo> oh ya..
<Izzuddin> susah_sebut, sibuk update wiki..
<susah_sebut> aku pun baru ikut sekali je bro
<deensokmo> ada saper berminat nak mendapatkan kincing.. cap, ke apa yg tertulis Ubuntu..
<deensokmo> Kebetulan bini aku tengah nak mula bisnes jahit2 mende gini..
<susah_sebut> nak tengok kat wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam/Meeting ada log meeting. 
<susah_sebut> errr
<susah_sebut> kincing tu menda?
<deensokmo> kincing haaa..haaa... ala yg kita gantung kunci tu.. apa nak cakap erk
<susah_sebut> keychain ka?
<deensokmo> a'aa..
<Izzuddin> naakkkk...
<deensokmo> nasib baik aku tak eja kencing..
<susah_sebut> ooooo.... publish la broo. kalau design terpikat - nak jugak. hehe
<susah_sebut> haha kalau eja kencing - siyes aku reject
<susah_sebut> :D
<Izzuddin> :P
<deensokmo> contoh barang lain Bantal UBUNTU.. cawan UBUNTU.. dan semua UBUNTU la..
<susah_sebut> bukak kedai online laaa. 4/2 jangan lupa bawak sample. heheh
<susah_sebut> jadi goodies pun molek tu
<susah_sebut> wakakakaka
<Izzuddin> kalau goodies...
<Izzuddin> percuma la kan :D
<Izzuddin> hahaha :)
<deensokmo> barang2 ni nak kena tempah dan customize.. ikut pelanggan.. tapi masih dlm perancangan lagi.. bini aku nak wat part time kat umah..
<Izzuddin> bagus2 tu... deensokmo :D
<Izzuddin> MrPen, ... asyik lost je???
<deensokmo> kul 10 pm stop pasal ni.. jangan risau admin..
<susah_sebut> kira meetup ni belum available la ye sample?
<Izzuddin> :D
<susah_sebut> errrr. bro meeting bukan malam esok ka?
<Izzuddin> hehehe... deensokmo xcited :D
<deensokmo> nanti kalau dah ready.. aku post kat Loco team FB..
<deensokmo> bukan 27 hb ker.. ish..
<Izzuddin> rujuk https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam/Activities
<susah_sebut> haha amboih, excited sungguh sampai terawal satu hari
<susah_sebut> xpe2, semangat yang molek :p
<susah_sebut> esok pun aku kena ke ipoh tu. terpaksa online kat gerik la sok
<deensokmo> eh.. malu ar aku.. salah tarikh dah..
<Izzuddin> hahaha... lek2 deensokmo ..
<Izzuddin> actually ak pn lupa hari nie 27...
<deensokmo> habis.. aku cancel xtvt lain..
<deensokmo> hu.huuu..huuu
<Izzuddin> x pe deensokmo ... jap agi nengok HULK...
<deensokmo> HULK kul..10, anak2 aku dah ready dgn bantal masing2..
<susah_sebut> laaaa..... lain kali cek le betul2 bro. ada nisnes punya aaktiviti ka yang dicancel tu? 
<deensokmo> bini aku ajak gi jusco..
<deensokmo> aku cakap mlm ni ada meeting..
<deensokmo> haa.haaa..haaa
<deensokmo> Oh ya..
<susah_sebut> setakat gi jusco xpe lagi. tapi malam esok pun xley pegi dah. :p
<deensokmo> lagi.. aku tgh plan nak wat baju untuk Loco team.. dulu memang dah ada.. tapi kalau diberi tugas utk menghandle.. aku sudi
<deensokmo> design aku tak nak buat.. akan ikut suara majoriti ahli dan AJK..
<deensokmo> mungkin kita boleh ambil design yg lama tu.. kemudian kita refresh skit..
<susah_sebut> esok time meeting kita munculkan sekali pasal ni
<susah_sebut> abih tu yang katanya pertandingan untuk masa meetup tu valid lagi ke bro?
<deensokmo> tak ker serabut..org duk meeting pasal agenda lain..pastu aku nak celah pasal baju..
<susah_sebut> errr.... ada dalam agenda untuk meetup kan
<susah_sebut> masa citer pasal meetup bangkitkan le pasal baju
<deensokmo> valid..valid.. korang design jer ikut suka hati..
<susah_sebut> sorang berapa design boleh masuk?
<susah_sebut> 1, 2, 3, 100?
<deensokmo> nanti aku cari 2 - 3 org jadi ahli panel utk menilai kretiviti design tersebut.. dan akan diumumkan.. saper yg bertuah aku bagi percuma 1 helai.. kerana sumbangannya itu..
<deensokmo> pada aku tak limit.. bukan kena attach resit pun..
<susah_sebut> percuma 1 helai tu bau loco team yang bakal dibuat atau baju lain?
<susah_sebut> *baju
<deensokmo> cuma.. aku nak tau tema rekacipta baju tersebut.. supaya semua tulisan/loco/warna dll mencerminkan Ubuntu Malasyia
<Izzuddin> bajuuu...
<Izzuddin> nak yang ada colar... :D
<deensokmo> Baju lain? tak der ar.. baju yg mencerminkan kita ada Ubuntu Malaysia.. kepada Umum bila kita pakai dikhalayak ramai..
<susah_sebut> bukan, maksud aku pemenang dapat baju yang bakal dibuat tu sehelai la ye? 
<susah_sebut> *emphasis perkataan BAKAL
<deensokmo> Dan kali ni.. bajet max rm20 jer.. (kain murah atau sedang2 kualitinya)
<deensokmo> ish.. mana sehelai.. modal 1 helai tau berapa?.. 
<deensokmo> itu hari aku buat 45 helai..
<susah_sebut> <deensokmo> nanti aku cari 2 - 3 org jadi ahli panel utk menilai kretiviti design tersebut.. dan akan diumumkan.. saper yg bertuah aku bagi percuma 1 helai.. kerana sumbangannya itu..
<susah_sebut> yang ni pemenang dapat sehelai baju tu bila dah buat nanti kan?
<deensokmo> a'aa..
<susah_sebut> btw, kureng setuju kualiti baju dikorbankan untuk harga murah
<susah_sebut> nanti tak tahan lama T.T
<susah_sebut> aku rasa 40 tu affordable
<deensokmo> semua ni masih dlm peringkat awal.. dulu aku wat sorang semua sekali.. bukan untung dicari..
<deensokmo> kualiti kain aku buat dulu adalah harga biasa rm45.. sekarang tak dapat dah..
<Izzuddin> :D murah2... :D
<deensokmo> aku dapat offer rm28.50 sehelai..
<Izzuddin> lagi murah :D
<susah_sebut> kurang sikit xpe la. tapi kalau harga turun sampai rm 20, takut membayangkan kualiti bajunya nanti. =.=
<deensokmo> rm1.50 aku masuk ke belanja aku ke hulu hilir.. tapi itu semua telah berlalu..
<ak47suk1> :)
<susah_sebut> ak47suk1: design baju loco team
<deensokmo> kejap, tinggal dulu nak suap anak makan ..
<Izzuddin> :D baiknyaaaa deensokmo :D
 * fairuz mengantuk
<deensokmo> dapat tgok HULK tadi kejap.. haa.haa
<ak47suk1> susah_sebut, /me tangan tak bedung
<ak47suk1> tak pandai design
<ak47suk1> heh3
<Izzuddin> ... ngantukkk...
<ak47suk1> line aku slow pulak mlm ni.
<ak47suk1> terlalu penat, tidur dulu
<ApOgEE> wtf all
<ApOgEE> ;p
<ak47suk1> lol ApOgEE 
<ak47suk1> welcome to facebook :P
<ApOgEE> lol
<ak47suk1> irc kalau tersasul tak leh edit
<ApOgEE> aku tgh layan spy kids ni
<ApOgEE> ak47suk1: takpe... sasul masul pun
<ApOgEE> !abuse | ak47suk1 
<lubotu2> ak47suk1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ApOgEE> kehkehkeh
 * ApOgEE nak sambung tengok spy kids
<ak47suk1> !abuse | lol
<lubotu2> lol: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ApOgEE> !wtf | ak47suk1 
<lubotu2> ak47suk1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ak47suk1> !abuse
<ak47suk1> !help
<ak47suk1> bot tido
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ApOgEE> kakaka
<ApOgEE> kan dah kene marah ngan bot
<ApOgEE> ;p
<Izzuddin> :D
<linuxmalaysia> hehehe
<linuxmalaysia> bot ada lagi rupanya
<susah_sebut> !abuse | ApOgEE 
<lubotu2> ApOgEE: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<susah_sebut> testing :p
<fairuz> testing jadi
<fairuz> :D
<susah_sebut> fairuz:  itu la pasl teruja pulak
<fairuz_> helo2
<hotfloppy> meeting dah abis ke ? :P
<hotfloppy> eh.. assalamualaikum..
<hotfloppy> err.. malam ni ke esok ?
 * hotfloppy tampo ak47suk1 
<hotfloppy> bangun woi bangun.. sahur..
<ejat> alo
<ejat> anybody home
<ak47suk1> meeting malam ni pukul 10PM
#ubuntu-my 2012-01-28
<susah_sebut> salam
<susah_sebut> tengah updte/upgrade kalau stop jadi apa2 tak ye?
<susah_sebut> adoi
<ejat> ???
<ejat> upgrade pe?
<ejat> or dist-upgrade?
<susah_sebut> ejat: upgrade precise lpas install dari semalam petang sampai sekarang baru 81%
<ejat> :)
<ejat> kalau dist-upgrade
<ejat> kalau tgk fetch boleh je nak stop 
<ejat> tp kalau tgh extract 
<ejat> boleh nak stop tp x digalakkan .. 
<susah_sebut> sekarang masih fetch lagi rasanya. semuanya GET. 
<kaibathelegacy> backup is not for wimp :)
<sweemeng> oh wise one, why my wordpress permalinks rewrite on nginx don't work http://pastebin.com/fsi3iLPe
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<susah_sebut> fairuz_: hello
<kaibathelegacy> hello fairuz 
<fairuz_> ada orang?
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: ping
<susah_sebut> ada2
<susah_sebut> nak belanja ngeteh ka?
<susah_sebut> :p
<fairuz_> :D
<fairuz_> pernah pakai cscope + ctags?
<susah_sebut> nop
<susah_sebut> untuk apa tu ya
<fairuz_> untuk browsing source code
<susah_sebut> yang ni ka?
<susah_sebut> http://cscope.sourceforge.net/
<fairuz_> aa
<susah_sebut> aku bukan programmer la bro
<fairuz_> Aku tgh cari editor yg support cscope ni kecuali Vi
 * fairuz_ tak suka vi :D
 * fairuz_ pun bukan programmer :D
<susah_sebut> vim?
<fairuz_> adik beradik vi takmo :D
<susah_sebut> haha
<fairuz_> kalau terpaksa takde UI baru aku pakai vi, mcm connect ssh ke
<fairuz_> tu pun aku install server X kat windows
<susah_sebut> x pasti la pulak cuba ping ejat 
<fairuz_> bleh bukak gedit kat windows haha
 * fairuz_ gedit fan boy
<fairuz_> aku ada jumpa kscope, aku pakai kat opis, tapi dia untuk kde
<susah_sebut> susah_sebut: guna gedit sekali sekala je :p
<susah_sebut> buat copy> paste note untuk sementara. 
<susah_sebut> hahaha
<ejat> kate ? 
<ejat> :p
<ejat> cari je IDE pape bro 
<ejat> eclipse pun ade 
<fairuz_> eclipse based on java
<fairuz_> takmo lembap :D
<fairuz_> kate boleh pakai ngan cscope? tak pernah try kate
<ejat> windows base ? mac osx ? 
<fairuz_> ubuntu
<ejat> gvim?
<fairuz_> oh tak pernah dengar, jap nak tgk
<susah_sebut> emacs?
<susah_sebut> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572999
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: takmo gak, tak user friendly
<susah_sebut> sini ada list http://ctags.sourceforge.net/tools.html
<susah_sebut> pergh, 12.04 aku dah boleh login ONE
<fairuz_> ok, aku baru je tau pasal cscope ni, kuno betul aku ni
<susah_sebut> aku lagi laaaa x tau
<susah_sebut> hahah 
<fairuz_> selama ni aku pakai grep kat terminal, lambat sungguh
<fairuz_> kat windows jugak best, byk ide yg support code browsing ni
<fairuz_> keke
<susah_sebut> ish dekat pukul 5 dah. 
<susah_sebut> out guys
<susah_sebut> nak ke ipoh
<susah_sebut> jom ngeteh kat gerik malam ni sambil meeting :p
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: macam yb.. ke sana ke sini :D
<susah_sebut> haha atas sikit dari yb
<susah_sebut> :D
<susah_sebut> ok fairuz_ . bye
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: Ok 
<kaibathelegacy> what a long day for me
<ejat> :)
<ak47suk1> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ak47suk1> !patience
<lubotu2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ApOgEE> hola
<fzlamn> holahup
<ApOgEE> mucho gracias
<fairuz_> hula
<Izzuddin> :D
<ApOgEE> ¿cómo estás?
<Izzuddin> apa tue ApOgEE ??
<ApOgEE> tenemos reunión para el día?
<fzlamn> ape cerita?
<fzlamn> =X betul x?
<Izzuddin> hehehe... tau je fzlamn :D
<Izzuddin> Google Translate jap :D
<fzlamn> apogee : tak x lagi, kena tanya susah sebut
<Izzuddin> susah_sebut x masuk lg x pe.. :D
<ApOgEE> ;)
<ApOgEE> Por favor, use traductor Google a http://translate.google.com
<Izzuddin> hahaha :D
<Izzuddin> apa la.. :D
<fzlamn> Apogee : x mo la
<ApOgEE> kehkehkeh
<ApOgEE> hola ejat 
<ejat> hola2
<ApOgEE> ejat: ¿cómo estás?
<Izzuddin> holla ejat :D
 * ApOgEE cakap spanish jap... ;p
<ejat> zzzzzzz ngantok .. 
<fzlamn> spanish ke? ingatkan argentina..
<ApOgEE> こんにちは、お元気ですか？
<fzlamn> tu german kan?
<Izzuddin> ambooiiii~~~
 * ejat jgn terlelap kat depan screen nie dah la … 
<ApOgEE> wtf SuMarDi 
<ApOgEE> ejat: awat awal ngantuknye?... ooo... orang baru kawen... semalam keje obertime eh?
<ejat> org baru kawen ? 
<Izzuddin> hahaha... ApOgEE ... Slow2...
 * ejat blurrr jap 
<Izzuddin> Hahaha... ApOgEE ... Cm ne nak buat bintang tu>???
<ApOgEE> Izzuddin: taip /me apa saja aktiviti ko ketika ini
 * Izzuddin Ok
<Izzuddin> Wahhhhh....
<Izzuddin> Tulisan merah tu pulak???
<ApOgEE> wb susahsebut 
<Izzuddin> yay susahsebut da masuk :D
<susahsebut> oh, masalah
<ApOgEE> ejat: aku pun blur gak... salah ke? maklumlah... aku tak dapat kad jemputan
<fzlamn> ya masalah
<ApOgEE> ;p
 * ejat single mingle …..
<susahsebut> kenapa pulak aku punya precise x leh connect wifi ni
 * Izzuddin Tak pasal2...
<fzlamn> susah sebut : tenggiling aku pun dh tergolek
<susahsebut> guna simple ircc kat n9 kecik sangat siot. nak taip pun susah
<susah_sebut> hoho dah boleh
<susah_sebut> plug pulak xde
<fzlamn> ada pon Maklan...
<MakLaN> Tunggu ramai sikit
<MakLaN> <fzlamn> hehe..
<Izzuddin> meeting....
<MakLaN> buzz kat twitter
<MakLaN> fb
 * ejat zzzZZZZzzzZZZzzzz
<susah_sebut> aik deensokmo tak masuk lagi ke?
<shah`> salam
<ejat> ApOgEE : guna meetingology ….
<ejat> wsalam
 * shah` tgk2 meeting
<ApOgEE> ejat: camne bleh singlet minglet lak ni? bukan 25 Dec yang lalu ke?... atau hanya lakonan? tu pasal kad jemputan tak sampai umah aku... hehehe
<Izzuddin> :D
<ApOgEE> ops
<ejat> itu troll a.k.a gimmick 
<ApOgEE> ...
<ApOgEE> sapa nak chair meeting ni?
<susah_sebut> irssi
<susah_sebut> sorry
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: boleh chair meeting?
<susah_sebut> salah 
<susah_sebut> hahaha
 * ak47suk1 out makan. kaibathelegacy akan mengganti :P
<ejat> ApOgEE : dieorang x training lagi :p
<ApOgEE> adeh
<Izzuddin> :D
<ejat> new comer
<susah_sebut> ejat:  betul3
<susahsebut> test
<susahsebut> ok siap
<ApOgEE> camne? dah cukup korum? boleh mula?
<ejat> ade korum ker?
<susahsebut> ramai je tengok ni. deensokmo pulak xde
<susahsebut> ok la ni
<susahsebut> lambat2 kang bateri aku habis
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<ApOgEE> ejat: official member yg lain x jemput ke?
<susahsebut> dah hantar kat milis kkan
<susahsebut> patutnya sume official member dapat kan 
<ejat> +1 susahsebut 
<MakLaN> cer update status fb. Ramai tengah layangg bola sekarang..
<Izzuddin> +1
<susahsebut> iye la
<susahsebut> bola
<susahsebut> ramai kat kedai aku lepak ni
<susahsebut> sampai habis plug
<ApOgEE> piju, linuxmalaysia, gunblade, hyperair, nbliang, zarul
<susahsebut> so?
<ApOgEE> boleh mula?
<susahsebut> silakan
<MakLaN> +1
<ApOgEE> ok, jap
<susahsebut> ada yang mintak hantar reminder tu kat twitter #ubuntu-my
 * ApOgEE tengah cari bahan berkaitan meeting... 
<Izzuddin> ok...
<susahsebut> twitter aku xde member dari #ubuntu-my
<ejat> #ubuntumy
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: tolong bagi aku link wiki agenda meeting jap bleh?
<susahsebut> coming
<susahsebut> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam/Activities
<shah`> huhu
<shah`> dc
<ApOgEE> terima kasih
<susahsebut> wc
<deensokmo> Salam..
<susahsebut> wslm deensokmo 
<ApOgEE> #startmeeting Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team IRC Meeting (January 2012)
<meetingology> Meeting started Sat Jan 28 14:20:41 2012 UTC.  The chair is ApOgEE. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my | | Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team IRC Meeting (January 2012) Meeting | Current topic:
<deensokmo> ada apa perkembangan mlm ni.. sori lambat..
<susahsebut> baru nak start ni. ApOgEE  nak mula dah
<deensokmo> ada kena isi borang kehadirang ker
<susahsebut> bot tolong isi
<deensokmo> he3..
<Kaibathelegacy> I'm ready.
<deensokmo> bot saper erk..mana 1
<ApOgEE> assalamualaikum dan salam sejahtera, bertemu kita lagi dalam mesyuarat IRC bulanan LoCo Ubuntu Malaysia
<deensokmo> w.salammmm..
<Kaibathelegacy> Ak47suk1 gi makan. :-P
<ejat> wsalam
<susahsebut> wslm
<Izzuddin> :D
<Izzuddin> wah...
<fzlamn> wsalam...
<Izzuddin> wsalam :D
<Kaibathelegacy> Wsalam
<ApOgEE> meeting telah bermula, sila serius kerana apa sahaja yang anda taip akan disimpan dalam log. Harap beri kerjasama.
<Kaibathelegacy> Noted.
<ApOgEE> pada hari ini, kita akan memulakan mesyuarat IRC bagi tahun 2012.
<shah`> noted
 * shah` rakam2
<ApOgEE> antara topik yang akan dibincangkan ialah:
<ApOgEE> 1. Team Meetup pada February 2012
<ApOgEE> 2. Perbincangan menghidupkan semula forum
<ApOgEE> 3. Plan LoCo Team 2012
<NotFound> hi all ~ 
<Izzuddin> ok...
<ApOgEE> 4. cadangan memulakan meta-project ubuntu-my di launchpad
<deensokmo> Iya saya..
<shah`> How To's and disscussion medium instead of using Facebook Group?
<MrPen> assalamualaikum
<MrPen> :)
<NotFound> assalamualaikum semua :) 
<MrPen> wasalam
<deensokmo> W'salam
<shah`> wslam NotFound  dan MrPen 
<NotFound> ni tok bincang pasal ubuntu ea ?
<ApOgEE> waalaikumsalam NotFound , mesyuarat telah dimulakan, sila beri kerjasama. untuk bersembang offtopic ketika ini, sila ke #ubuntu-my-offtopic
<shah`> NotFound: : yup
<shah`> NotFound: rujuk https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam/Activities#Upcoming
<Kaibathelegacy> Kita mula utk discuss meetup dulu?
<ApOgEE> yang dihormati, tuan presiden, saudara ejat ... dan rakan2 yang hadir sekalian
<ApOgEE> maafkan saya jika saya menaip agak perlahan kerana saya tidak menjangka akan jadi chair meeting hari ini dan tidak bersedia
<ApOgEE> terima kasih kepada saudara susahsebut dan deensokmo yang sudi membantu dalam usaha mengaktifkan semula LoCo team ini
<ApOgEE> mari kita mulakan dengan topik yang pertama
<ApOgEE> #topic Team Meetup pada February 2012
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my | | Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team IRC Meeting (January 2012) Meeting | Current topic:  Team Meetup pada February 2012
<ApOgEE> saya jemput saudara susahsebut untuk membentangkan agenda ini...
<ApOgEE> #chair susahsebut 
<meetingology> Current chairs: ApOgEE susahsebut
<susahsebut> maaf sebab ini kali pertama. tiba2 je ni. agenda pertama meetup 2012
<susahsebut> pada 4/2/2012
<ejat> susahsebut : its ok .. 
<susahsebut> jam 12.30 hingga 5.30 petang
<susahsebut> input yang ada untuk aktiviti pada hari tersebut seperti dicadangkan dalam forum.ubuntu.com.my
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: no problem
<susahsebut> sesi suaikenal
<NotFound> ada events ke pada 18th February 2012 ?
<susahsebut> perbincangan tentang ubuntu
<susahsebut> kemudian cadangan dari saudara deensokmo  untuk mengadakan pertandingan membuat design official t shirt loco team 2012
<ejat> ada aktiviti lg ? or itu shj
<susahsebut> buat masa ni hanya itu sahaja aktiviti yang ada
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: apa plan meetup tu?
<MrPen> ada lg, 
<susahsebut> sekiranya ada input dari mereka yang hadir di mesyuarat ni silakan
<ejat> itu pun dah cukup .. 
<ApOgEE> sapa tuan rumah?
<MrPen> installation kepada user baru
<ejat> ApOgEE : dah dilist kan 3 aktiviti 
<susahsebut> tuan rumah saudara penunu bunsen
<deensokmo> Cadangan ini merekacipta baju Loco Team akan dibuka.. ada cadangan atau bantahan.
<Kaibathelegacy> Survey user acceptance ubuntu
<susahsebut> oh ye, installation tu kalau ada user baru yang belum install nak install masa meetup
<MrPen> yep
<ejat> deensokmo : cadangan tu ok je 
<MrPen> :)
<ejat> expected user yg coming ? 
<susahsebut> Kaibathelegacy: betul yang tu pun tertinggal
<susahsebut> sorry
<MrPen> bole cek sape berapa ramai dtg?
<MrPen> try wat fb event
<susahsebut> yang confirm haritu ada 13, maybe 26
<MrPen> ok dah tu
<MrPen> mostly area sini la kan
<susahsebut> going 14, maybe 31https://www.facebook.com/events/216550908427521/
<ejat> x ramai pun x pe .. janji aktiviti berjalan 
<deensokmo> Kalau sudah melebihi 20 orang kira macam ada sambutan tu
<fairuz_> betul tu
<susahsebut> saya dari kelantan
<deensokmo> setuju
<susahsebut> :)
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: tolong bagi list aktiviti yang akan dilakukan boleh?
<ejat> deensokmo : pertandingan boleh war2 kan kat fb or mailinglist
<susahsebut> list sekaligus ye?
<Izzuddin> pertandingan...
<Izzuddin> pertandingan yg mcm mana nk diadakan..
<ejat> deensokmo nak taja adiah ke :)
<MrPen> nanti sy post kat community sy
<deensokmo> Baik tuan presiden
<fzlamn> baju free 1
<ejat> deensokmo : x perlua la bertuan2 .. 
 * ejat insan biasa jerk 
 * jipang_menjerit pokes ejat
<ApOgEE> #info Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team meetup on 4/2/2012, jam 12:30 hingga 5:30 petang
<mfauzirahman> just in...sorry guys
<ejat> brb .. tukar ISP 
<deensokmo> Hadiah? seperti yang dijanjikan pemenang akan menerima sehelai baju..
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: guna #info
<deensokmo> Buat masa ini, dan ada kemungkinan aku akan bagi hadiah rahsia..
<susahsebut> sesi suaikenal, perbincangan mengenai ubuntu, ubuntu installation pada user baru (jika ada) pertandingan design baju official untuk loco team, perbincangan survey penggunaan ubuntu oleh saudara maklan. 
<ApOgEE> #link https://www.facebook.com/events/216550908427521/
<susahsebut> ApOgEE: update tu kat wiki ye? ok akan diupdate lepas meeting
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: ok
<ApOgEE> #info aktiviti meetup:
<deensokmo> suaikenal, agenga yang bagus kerana aku belum mengenali walau seorang pun di sini..
<ApOgEE> #info 1. sesi suaikenal
<ApOgEE> #info 2. perbincangan mengenai ubuntu
<ApOgEE> #info 3. ubuntu installation pada user baru (jika ada)
<ApOgEE> #info 4. pertandingan design baju official untuk loco team
<ApOgEE> #info 5. perbincangan survey penggunaan ubuntu oleh saudara MakLaN 
<MrPen> update http://rc.my/thread-3830.html
<ApOgEE> eh, ini bukan specific untuk ubuntu-my aje ke? 
<ApOgEE> susahsebut_: ini bukan specific untuk ubuntu-my aje ke? 
<ejat> +1 ApOgEE 
<susahsebut_> kalau ikut event memang bukan specific
<MrPen> maksod?
 * ejat blurr jap ..
<ApOgEE> LoL
<susahsebut_> sebab penunun bunsen yang punya inisiatif awalnya
<ApOgEE> aku pun dah blur camni
<susahsebut_> mula-mula untuk ubuntu
<mfauzirahman> aku pun...
<Izzuddin> x faham.... dan makin x faham...
<susahsebut_> nampak macam kurang sambutan dia ubah untuk semua open source
<ApOgEE> ok, then tolong explain
<Kaibathelegacy> Yg aku faham opensource fan especially ubuntu-my
<susahseb1t> Kaibathelegacy: setuju
<MrPen> ikot event
<susahseb1t> sebab mulanya untuk ubuntu-my
<MrPen> Eye contact with Opensource User - Windows-Linux-Mac-Android-Symbian-Unix
<ApOgEE> MrPen = penunu bunsen kah?
<MrPen> bukan..
<mfauzirahman> pastue open utk semua?
<MrPen> sy user baru
<susahseb1t> ye, kemudian penunu bunsen tukar nama event sebab mula2 nampak kurang sambutan
<ApOgEE> penunu bunsen ada kat sini tak?
<mfauzirahman> Penunu x online
<ApOgEE> lol
<susahseb1t> x valid ke event tu?
<ApOgEE> so, camne cerita meetup ni?
<MrPen> so kene clear kan hal ni
<Izzuddin> ok mcm mana klu kita kembali pada topik pertama...
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: tolong jelaskan
<susah_sebut> perlu untuk ubah nama event ke ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> ada sesapa boleh call penunu bunsen masuk meeting tak?
<susah_sebut> kalau perlu saya liaise dengan pennu bunsen nanti
<susah_sebut> sebab nama event tu dia tukar lepas saya buat topik di forum.ubuntu.com
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: lokasi kat mana?
<susah_sebut> lokasi di taman desajaya kepong
<susah_sebut> dekat dengan jusco kepong
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: kenapa tak buat meetup untuk ubuntu-my sahaja?
<ejat> +1 ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> jadi kita boleh fokus dengan aktiviti kita
<susah_sebut> macam saya terangkan, saya sendiri tak berapa perasan mulanya tular nama event tu
<MrPen> so camne
<MrPen> if close meetup sy close thread td
<Izzuddin> ye susah_sebut ...
<deensokmo> Pada saya, Open source sgt besar dan Ubuntu-my adalah pengguna Ubuntu di Malaysia..
<susah_sebut> daripada 14 yang confirm nak hadir cuma 7 yang tak penah nampak di ubuntu fb page
<ApOgEE> kalo meetup semua FOSS user, ramai tu... fedora-my, opensuse, mybsd, ... then, itu diluar ubuntu-my
<susah_sebut> jadi bagaimana? perlu buat event page yang baru?
<susah_sebut> masih ada masa lagi
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: sebaiknya kita fokus meetup untuk ubuntu-my
<mfauzirahman> rasanya majoriti yg pg ubuntu user sbb post kat loco fb
<susah_sebut> ok, maknanya kita akan buat page event yang baru untuk fokus pada ubuntu-my sahaj
<susah_sebut> tempat bagaimana? nak ubah?
<deensokmo> Cdangan saya, kekalkan penggunaan Ubuntu.. jika pengguna linux yang lain mahu datang, turut serta tidak mengapa..
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: dah panggil tuan tanah masuk meeting ke belum?
<Izzuddin> Meetup sekarang nie meeting untuk ubuntu-my kan???
<MrPen> ubah nama event je la
<susah_sebut> tuan tanah x online
<susah_sebut> x tau cara untuk hubungi dia - sorry
<MrPen> so sy delete thread sy di rc.my ye
<MakLaN> biasanya kat rsvp event page tak boleh nak percaya
<deensokmo> Jika guna nama selain Ubuntu, kita tiada satu asas yang kukuh..
<susah_sebut> jadi sekarang keputusanya? buat event page baru atau tukar nama event saja? ApOgEE  dan ejat 
 * ejat ikut kata majoriti
<ApOgEE> deensokmo: jika guna nama selain ubuntu, ia patut melibatkan FOSS group lain seperti mybsd, fedora-my, debian, opensuse dan lain2
<deensokmo> Jika Penunu Bunsen tiada di sini, maka suara majoriti di sini adalah penentu kepada kuptusan yang akan dicapai..
<susah_sebut> terbaik 
<Kaibathelegacy> +1 Tukar nama event je.
<susah_sebut> siapa setuju tukar nama event sahaja?
<susah_sebut> sila nyatakan undian anda
<MrPen> \o/
<deensokmo> Apa nama event sekarang ini?
<MrPen> Eye contact with Opensource User - Windows-Linux-Mac-Android-Symbian-Unix
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: tukar kepada nama apa?
<mfauzirahman> tukar location sekali
<MrPen> Eye contact with Opensource Ubuntu User 
<ApOgEE> setuju dengan mfauzirahman 
<ejat> lokasi kepong tu jauh gak kut .. 
<MrPen> location tuka?
<ejat> x praktikal
<Izzuddin> Location nak tukar, bagi tempat yang mudah sampai... Ada penangkutan...
<mfauzirahman> dr seremban nie
<deensokmo> hampir setuju dgn cadanganb Mr pen
<Izzuddin> Dari seremban ada KTM kan..
<ApOgEE> cari lokasi dekat ngan pengankutan awam seperti LRT
<MrPen> if byk sgt tuka nanti xda sambutan
<Izzuddin> Betul ApOgEE :D
<MrPen> Lrt ada di kepong :3
<ApOgEE> KL sentral amacam?
<susah_sebut> Ubuntu MeetUpMcD tu dekat dengan KTM kepong sentral
<Izzuddin> KL sentral dekat mana???
<mfauzirahman> +1
<deensokmo> Kejap, selesaikan satu persatu dulu.. nama EVENT..
<ApOgEE> McD KL Sentral pun ada
<susah_sebut> x kisah
<ejat> +1 deensokmo 
<Izzuddin> McD KL sentral sebok sgt...
<MrPen> yep
<MrPen> n kecik
<ApOgEE> #subtopic tukar nama event
<mfauzirahman> x semestinya nak kena ada wifi pun boleh kan?
<fzlamn> Bincan 1-1.. huhuhu.. Tukar nama event meetup ubuntu-my
<MrPen> majoriti dr mana
<susah_sebut> kalau tukar nama event tempat meetup pun nak tukar tak molek pulak sebab penunu bunsen punya cadangan asalnya
<ApOgEE> deensokmo: nak tukar nama event kepada nama apa ni?
<MrPen> kita ikot majoriti
<Zue> eye to eye with ubuntu users amacam?
<Kaibathelegacy> Cadangan nama: ubuntu-my cird of feather.
<Kaibathelegacy> *bird
<MrPen> Eye contact with Opensource Ubuntu User 
<deensokmo> aku setuju yg mesti bagaitau tadi..
<ApOgEE> sila bagi cadangan nama event, lepas ni kita vote
<Izzuddin> OSS User Gath :D
<susah_sebut> kalau nak tukar tempat kita buat page event yang baru je
<deensokmo> aku angkat tangan..
<MrPen> sat
<Kaibathelegacy> Ubuntu-my: more than meet the eye
<MrPen> pasal nama dulu
<susah_sebut> ok2, pasal nama
<Zue> aku minat cadangan kaibathelegacy
<ejat> Ubuntu-my 1st 2012 Meetup :) 
<ApOgEE> sorang2 bagi cadangan... 
<Izzuddin> Ok.... Mula bagi Cadangan...
<deensokmo> Aku setuju cadangan Mr Pen..
<ApOgEE> #info ejat suggest: Ubuntu-my 1st 2012 Meetup
<Izzuddin> Sokongan???
<ApOgEE> #info MrPen suggest: Eye contact with Opensource Ubuntu User
<ApOgEE> Izzuddin: bagi cadangan dulu
<deensokmo> Eye contact with Opensource Ubuntu User.... 
<fzlamn> berapa cadangan nama dah tu? susah sebut tolong listkn... kita semua vote
<Izzuddin> Ok ApOgEE ...
<ApOgEE> deensokmo: sama ngan MrPen, ada cadangan lain?
<ApOgEE> deensokmo: ada 2 cadangan
<MrPen> Ubuntu-my 1st 2012 Meetup
<MrPen> Eye contact with Opensource Ubuntu User 
<MrPen> Ubuntu-my Bird of Feather
<MrPen> 3 cadangan
<ApOgEE> aku dah senaraikan
<ApOgEE> #info MrPen suggest: Ubuntu-my Bird of Feather
<deensokmo> Eye contact with Opensource Ubuntu User.. aku vote yang ini
<susah_sebut> Kaibathelegacy: cadangan dia belum masuk
<Izzuddin> #info Kaibathelegacy suggest:  ubuntu-my cird of feather
<MakLaN> Ubuntu-My Gathering 2012
<ApOgEE> Izzuddin: eh?
<Kaibathelegacy> Aku salah eja bird tu.
<ApOgEE> #info MakLaN suggest: Ubuntu-My Gathering 2012
<mfauzirahman> Ubuntu - Loco for all
<deensokmo>  Ubuntu-My Gathering 2012.... kalau nanti ada lagi susulan gathering.. nak panggil apa pulak
<susah_sebut> ok ada 5, dah boleh vote? ada cadangan lagi?
<MrPen> cadangan ditutup
<susah_sebut> kena apeed up sikit kedai ni tutup jam 12 malam
<ApOgEE> #info mfauzirahman suggest: Ubuntu - Loco for all
<susah_sebut> aku kena halau kang
<deensokmo> cadangan ditutup..
<fzlamn> deensokmo : setuju
<ApOgEE> ok, kita akan mula vote... cadangan pertama "Ubuntu-my 1st 2012 Meetup"
<ApOgEE> tunggu hingga aku mulakan vote
<ApOgEE> #vote tajuk meetup: "Ubuntu-my 1st 2012 Meetup"
<meetingology> Please vote on: tajuk meetup: "Ubuntu-my 1st 2012 Meetup"
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<ApOgEE> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ApOgEE
<ejat> +1 huhu
<meetingology> +1 huhu received from ejat
<ApOgEE> sila vote sekarang
<ApOgEE> dah habis?
<deensokmo> "Ubuntu-my 1st 2012 Meetup"
<fzlamn> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fzlamn
<MrPen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from MrPen
<susah_sebut> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susah_sebut
<shah`> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from shah`
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<ApOgEE> ok, dah habis?
<Basyeer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Basyeer
<MrPen> close
<ApOgEE> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: tajuk meetup: "Ubuntu-my 1st 2012 Meetup"
<meetingology> Votes for:8 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<ApOgEE> #vote tajuk meetup: "Eye contact with Opensource Ubuntu User"
<meetingology> Please vote on: tajuk meetup: "Eye contact with Opensource Ubuntu User"
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<ApOgEE> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from ApOgEE
<susah_sebut> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from susah_sebut
<MrPen> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from MrPen
<ejat> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from ejat
<deensokmo> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from deensokmo
<Zue> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from Zue
<MakLaN> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from MakLaN
<shah`> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from shah`
<deensokmo> eh maksud -1 dan +0 sori..
<ApOgEE> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: tajuk meetup: "Eye contact with Opensource Ubuntu User"
<meetingology> Votes for:0 Votes against:3 Abstentions:5
<meetingology> Motion denied
<MrPen> close
<fzlamn> -1
<ApOgEE> #vote tajuk meetup: "Ubuntu-my Bird of Feather"
<meetingology> Please vote on: tajuk meetup: "Ubuntu-my Bird of Feather"
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<ApOgEE> -1
<ejat> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from ApOgEE
<meetingology> -1 received from ejat
<susah_sebut> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from susah_sebut
<Kaibathelegacy> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Kaibathelegacy
<deensokmo> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from deensokmo
<MrPen> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from MrPen
<Zue> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from Zue
<mfauzirahman> =1
<MakLaN> -1
<mfauzirahman> +1
<meetingology> -1 received from MakLaN
<meetingology> +1 received from mfauzirahman
<MrPen> close
<ApOgEE> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: tajuk meetup: "Ubuntu-my Bird of Feather"
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:4 Abstentions:3
<meetingology> Motion denied
<ApOgEE> #vote tajuk meetup: "Ubuntu-My Gathering 2012"
<meetingology> Please vote on: tajuk meetup: "Ubuntu-My Gathering 2012"
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<ApOgEE> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from ApOgEE
<shah`> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from shah`
<ejat> -1 x brape sesuai
<meetingology> -1 x brape sesuai received from ejat
<susah_sebut> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from susah_sebut
<MrPen> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from MrPen
<MakLaN> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from MakLaN
<Izzuddin> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from Izzuddin
<deensokmo> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from deensokmo
<fzlamn> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fzlamn
<Kaibathelegacy> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from Kaibathelegacy
<Zue> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from Zue
<mfauzirahman> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from mfauzirahman
<MrPen> close
<ApOgEE> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: tajuk meetup: "Ubuntu-My Gathering 2012"
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:6 Abstentions:4
<meetingology> Motion denied
<ApOgEE> oleh itu, kita semua setuju tajuk meetup ini: "Ubuntu-my 1st 2012 Meetup"
<MakLaN> +1 yup ikut majoriti
<susah_sebut> sekarang pilih tempat?
<deensokmo> setuju.. ikut suara majoriti di sini..
<ApOgEE> #agreed tajuk meetup feb 2012: "Ubuntu-my 1st 2012 Meetup"
<MrPen> yep
<MrPen> mostly duduk area mana?
<mfauzirahman> okie
<mfauzirahman> seremban
<ApOgEE> lokasi?
<MrPen> lain?
<fzlamn> tempat kena mudah dgn public transport
<fzlamn> Lumut Perak
<ApOgEE> #subtopic lokasi meetup
<deensokmo> deensokmo cheras.. tiada halangan utk ke kepong.
<Zue> nilai..ada access ktm/lrt confirm pegi
<MrPen> kepong ade lrt
<MrPen> btol2 depan mcd tu
<Izzuddin> KL...
<fzlamn> kalau ada lrt/ktm tu insyaAllah datang
<shah`> x leh nk join duk lebanon skrg :(
<susah_sebut> cadangan?
<MrPen> sian shah` 
<susah_sebut> sila bagi cadangan
<fzlamn> shah : balik la sekejap
<ApOgEE> cepat sket, bagi cadangan lokasi terus
<MrPen> Kepong 
<deensokmo> cadangan saya lokasi dikekalkan di MCd Kepong.. ada kewmudahan LRT..
<shah`> xpe..me support dr belakang tabir
<ejat> shah` : its ok :) join online
<ApOgEE> MrPen: specific please
<shah`> ;]
<Izzuddin> ok...
<MrPen> user yg confirm dtg sume da tau lokasi kat keppong kan?
<Izzuddin> rasanya bagus dekat Kepung... ada yang nak manage.. :D
<ApOgEE> ok, mcd kepong, ada cadangan lain?
<MrPen> tempat asal McD kepong
<Izzuddin> Setuju dengan tempat asal...
<Kaibathelegacy> Yg depan kepong mcd tu lrt station apa?
<susah_sebut> KTM kepong sentral
<ApOgEE> #info cadangan lokasi asal McD Kepong
<Izzuddin> :D
<mfauzirahman> ikut majority
<Kaibathelegacy> +1 tempat asal
<deensokmo> setuju kat kepng
<ApOgEE> #vote cadangan lokasi asal McD Kepong
<meetingology> Please vote on: cadangan lokasi asal McD Kepong
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<shah`> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from shah`
<deensokmo> +1 Mcd Kepong
<meetingology> +1 Mcd Kepong received from deensokmo
<susah_sebut> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susah_sebut
<MrPen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from MrPen
<Izzuddin> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Izzuddin
<ApOgEE> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ApOgEE
<Zue> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Zue
<fzlamn> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fzlamn
<Kaibathelegacy> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Kaibathelegacy
<mfauzirahman> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mfauzirahman
<ejat> +1 terpaksa rela :)
<meetingology> +1 terpaksa rela :) received from ejat
<ApOgEE> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: cadangan lokasi asal McD Kepong
<meetingology> Votes for:11 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<ApOgEE> ok, takde bantahan
<MrPen> seterusnya
<susah_sebut> masa
<deensokmo> cadangan ditutup he3
<ApOgEE> nak update info jap
<MrPen> seperti yg tercatit 12:30 - 5:30
<susah_sebut> fikirkan masa. nanti ApOgEE  siap update info boleh bagi cadangan
<ApOgEE> #info Lokasi meetup: McD Kepong
<ApOgEE> #info tajuk meetup: Ubuntu-my 1st 2012 Meetup
<deensokmo> 12.30 - 5.30 setuju..
<ApOgEE> #info tarikh meetup: 4 Feb 2012
<mfauzirahman> +1
<deensokmo> +1
<shah`> +0
<Izzuddin> +0
<ApOgEE> #vote masa meetup 12:30 tgh - 5:30 ptg
<meetingology> Please vote on: masa meetup 12:30 tgh - 5:30 ptg
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<susah_sebut> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susah_sebut
<Izzuddin> +0
<ApOgEE> +1
<meetingology> +0 received from Izzuddin
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ApOgEE
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<mfauzirahman> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mfauzirahman
<fzlamn> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fzlamn
<ejat> +1 sbb dah masukkan dalam calendar 
<meetingology> +1 sbb dah masukkan dalam calendar received from ejat
<MakLaN> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from MakLaN
<ApOgEE> ok, saya consider semua setuju
<MrPen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from MrPen
<ApOgEE> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: masa meetup 12:30 tgh - 5:30 ptg
<meetingology> Votes for:8 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<ApOgEE> #info masa meetup: 12:30 tgh - 5:30 ptg
<ApOgEE> ok, ada apa lagi nak tambah pasal meetup ni?
<susah_sebut> aktiviti ikut sama ke?
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: aktiviti sama seperti yg kita dah bincang tadi
<MrPen> stakat ni sama
<susah_sebut> tentang pertandingan baju 
<ApOgEE> tak perlu vote dah
<MrPen> apa2 penambahan mungkin jd spontan time meetup
<susah_sebut> terbuka semua atau yang hadir meetup sahaja?
<deensokmo> 4 perkara yang disenaraikan tu pun sebenarnya ngam-ngam samapi jam 5.30 pm
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: pertandingan tu aku cadangkan open online je... so, orang boleh calmly design kat rumah
<fzlamn> pasal pertandingan tu buat terbuka la..
<MrPen> yep
<MrPen> sokong
<MrPen> then user ade masa
<susah_sebut> atau deensokmo minta sediakan T&C untuk pertandingan
<fzlamn> setuju
<deensokmo> iya, pertandingan adalah online..
<MrPen> n beri theme die
<MrPen> so user xlari dr theme
<susah_sebut> ok, open online. 
<ApOgEE> #action susah_sebut please update event kat FB dan wiki
<meetingology> ACTION: susah_sebut please update event kat FB dan wiki
<shah`> terbuka kpd user dlm group loco sahaja ke?
<susah_sebut> ok noted
<deensokmo> tema seperti mana warna, logo, reka bentuk, dan kualtiti kain..
<ApOgEE> ok, ada apa lagi pasal topik ni?
<ApOgEE> jika tiada, kita teruskan kepada topik yang seterusnya
<susah_sebut> cadangan saya deensokmo buat T&C dan post di forum dan fb page loco merangkui semua yang perlu / berkaitan
<deensokmo> opss.. 
<MrPen> yep
<MrPen> btol
<ApOgEE> deensokmo: ok?
<deensokmo> kita bincang dulu sekejap
<mfauzirahman> +1
<Izzuddin> setuju...
<deensokmo> warna?
<ApOgEE> deensokmo: tajuk perbincangan?
<MrPen> pada sy theme tu penting
<MrPen> so user x lari tajuk
<susah_sebut> cadangan hitam
<deensokmo> Oficial baju Loco Team/Ubuntu-my
<ApOgEE> #subtopic Official baju Loco Team/Ubuntu-my
<ApOgEE> #chair deensokmo 
<meetingology> Current chairs: ApOgEE deensokmo susahsebut
<ejat> tshirt for 2012? 
<mfauzirahman> collar or non collar?
<ApOgEE> silakan
<ApOgEE> sila bincangkan deensokmo 
<MrPen> 2 color normally black n white
<susah_sebut> deensokmo: silakan mula
<deensokmo> mesti collar lah..
<susah_sebut> +1 collar
<fzlamn> collar 
<deensokmo> apakah warna baju..
<MrPen> if collar xcantik cop
<MrPen> elok tenun
<mfauzirahman> hitam
<susah_sebut> +1 hitam
<deensokmo> saya pun pilih Hitam..
<fzlamn> hitam
<deensokmo> +1
<Izzuddin> +1 collar
<Izzuddin> +1 hitam
<Kaibathelegacy> +1 hitam kolar
<ApOgEE> #notice deensokmo kalo nak mula vote, guna command #vote <tajuk>
<deensokmo> ok.. terima kasih bagitau..
<deensokmo> #vote warna baju adalah hitam
<meetingology> Please vote on: warna baju adalah hitam
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<mfauzirahman> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mfauzirahman
<susah_sebut> +1
<Zue> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susah_sebut
<meetingology> +1 received from Zue
<Kaibathelegacy> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Kaibathelegacy
<fzlamn> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fzlamn
<ApOgEE> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from ApOgEE
<Izzuddin> +1
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Izzuddin
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<deensokmo> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: warna baju adalah hitam
<meetingology> Votes for:7 Votes against:1 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<MrPen> +1
<MrPen> eh
<deensokmo> #vote baju ada collar
<MrPen> da abis
<meetingology> Please vote on: baju ada collar
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<MrPen> :3
<susah_sebut> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susah_sebut
<ApOgEE> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ApOgEE
<MrPen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from MrPen
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<Kaibathelegacy> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Kaibathelegacy
<MakLaN> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from MakLaN
<mfauzirahman> +1 terpaksa ikut laa
<meetingology> +1 terpaksa ikut laa received from mfauzirahman
<Izzuddin> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Izzuddin
<ejat> +1 i follow
<meetingology> +1 i follow received from ejat
<Zue> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from Zue
<deensokmo> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: baju ada collar
<meetingology> Votes for:9 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<deensokmo> ok.. sekarang.. logo mcamana pulak?
<susah_sebut> kreativiti user. janji tak lari dari ubuntu
<MrPen> logo terpulang pada user
<deensokmo> atau logo ambil drp Loco team kemudian disuun dgn iedea masing
<MrPen> tu mcm kita da sekat idea user
<susah_sebut> ok, janji x lari dari ubuntu
<Kaibathelegacy> Logo dari loco
<mfauzirahman> utk precise nyer kan?
<Izzuddin> ok..
<deensokmo> sekarang kita mulakan harga utk sehelai..
<deensokmo> bajet menentukan jenis kain..
<MrPen> xbole
<MrPen> sbb nanti ikot design n kolor
<MrPen> *color
<susah_sebut> not more than 40
<MrPen> so selepas pilih pemenang baru boleh 
<ApOgEE> kaler ada pilihan lain ke selain hitam?
 * ApOgEE banyak sangat baju hitam
<MrPen> kalau ikot user?
<deensokmo> #info baju warna hitam
<MrPen> means bg kebebasan kepada kretiviti user?
<mfauzirahman> ApOgEE : bak sini yg byk tue
<shah`> vote kaler apa paling tinggi
<susah_sebut> susah nak dapat harga murah kalau banyak sangat kaler kot
<deensokmo> #info ada collar
<susah_sebut> harga saya cadangkan tak lebih rm 40, x kurang rm35. untuk menjamin kualiti baju
<deensokmo> #vote anggaran baju ialah RM40
<meetingology> Please vote on: anggaran baju ialah RM40
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<susah_sebut> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susah_sebut
<MrPen> +1
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from MrPen
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<ApOgEE> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ApOgEE
<Kaibathelegacy> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Kaibathelegacy
<Izzuddin> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Izzuddin
<mfauzirahman> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mfauzirahman
<MakLaN> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from MakLaN
<fzlamn> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fzlamn
<deensokmo> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: anggaran baju ialah RM40
<meetingology> Votes for:9 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<deensokmo> #info harga baju sehelai ialah RM40 tidak termasuk POS..
<shah`> +1
<deensokmo> So dgn harga ini, kualiti amat memuaskan hati.. isyalah 2 tahun boleh tahan..
<ApOgEE> deensokmo: sapa buat baju?
<ejat> harap kata2 itu boleh dipastikan :)
<Izzuddin> +1
<deensokmo> So, say tutup topik pasal baju ini.. saya akan kendalikan pasal bnaju ini ..ada bantahan
<fzlamn> kalau frem dapat la tahan 10 thn... =P
<ApOgEE> deensokmo: sapa buat baju?
<susah_sebut> deensokmo buat
<ApOgEE> ok
<shah`> +1
<shah`> eh
<ApOgEE> #action deensokmo akan buat baju LoCo ubuntu-my 2012
<meetingology> ACTION: deensokmo akan buat baju LoCo ubuntu-my 2012
<susah_sebut> kemudian kita ke topik seterusnya
<deensokmo> next topik please..
<fzlamn> sila2
<susah_sebut> usaha menghidupkan semula forums.ubuntu.com.my
<ApOgEE> #action deensokmo akan handle LoCo t-shirt design competition 2012
<meetingology> ACTION: deensokmo akan handle LoCo t-shirt design competition 2012
<susah_sebut> #info subtopic menghidupkan semula forums.ubuntu.com.my
<ApOgEE> #unchair deensokmo 
<meetingology> Current chairs: ApOgEE susahsebut
<susah_sebut> x jadi. 
<MrPen> close topic tok meetup
<ApOgEE> #topic Perbincangan menghidupkan semula forum
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my | | Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team IRC Meeting (January 2012) Meeting | Current topic:  Perbincangan menghidupkan semula forum
<ApOgEE> sila bincangkan... susah_sebut sila chair 
<susah_sebut> sebab untuk hidupkan semula forum - 12.04 dah dekat. LTS. untuk 5 tahun
<susah_sebut> dengan forum banyak info/ tutorial etc dapat dibuat dengan baik untuk rujukan sepanjang masa
<deensokmo> umum mengetahui, sejak Laman sosial Facebook menular.. semua forum tidak kira apa jua bentuk forum yang ada telahmenurun secara mendadak..
<ApOgEE> untuk pengetahuan semua, aku dah add susah_sebut sebagai global mod forums.ubuntu.com.my
<ApOgEE> #link forums.ubuntu.com.my
<susah_sebut> tak juga, sebab ada forum2 lain yang saya join masih meriah
<shah`> cadangan saya utk menghidupkan forum, apa2 soalan ditujukan di loco team group fb hendaklah dimajukan ke dlm forum dan solve dlm forum
<ApOgEE> #link http://forums.ubuntu.com.my
<susah_sebut> +1 cadangan shah` 
<deensokmo> betul tu Shah..
<mfauzirahman> +1
<MrPen> +1
<ApOgEE> deensokmo: FB kurang sesuai... sebab archive dia bersepah
<MrPen> n user dr forum update dekat fb
<susah_sebut> kemudian kita perlu volunteer untuk buat tutorials di forum. docs yang ada di facebook pindahkan ke forum
<susah_sebut> saya dah bersihkan subtopic tutorial di forum. yang tak berkaitan tutorial telah dialihkan
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: saya cadang pindahkan tutorial yang lengkap ke wiki.ubuntu.com.my
<susah_sebut> +1 ApOgEE 
<susah_sebut> link kan sahaj
<deensokmo> Adakah orang yang sama edit kat wiki dan forum?
<ApOgEE> deensokmo: tak semestinya
<susah_sebut> semua boleh edit wiki dan forum
<ApOgEE> semua orang boleh tolong
<susah_sebut> hanya perlu daftar
<MrPen> yep
<MrPen> kene note la..jgn sampai doble post
<deensokmo> saya nak bantu, cuma tidak tahu bagaimana mahu bermula..
<susah_sebut> saya sedang siapkan satu topik di forum tentang bagaimana membantu
<susah_sebut> tapi masih belum siap
<susah_sebut> insyaAllah akan cover semuanya
<MrPen> fahami jenis section so mesti tau punye
<susah_sebut> sesiapa yang nak tambah pada topic tersebut sila komen
<susah_sebut> saya akan update dalam 1st post
<fzlamn> sedia membantu tp kena ada guide
<deensokmo> Nanti Mcd kepong tu tolong tujnukkan pada saya.. bagaiamna nak buat..
<ApOgEE> deensokmo: RTFM... atau tanya di forum/mailing list, saya akan cuba bantu
<fzlamn> setuju
<deensokmo> aku baca kat mail list tu pun aku tak faham.. aku memang ada terima.. tapi kenapa 8 emel semuanya sama..
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: ada apa isu berbangkit?
<ApOgEE> deensokmo: boleh bincang di forum. buka topik dan bincangkan. 
<deensokmo> OK2..
<MrPen> so seterusnya
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: ada apa lagi isu berbangkit berkaitan mengaktifkan forum ubuntu?
<Izzuddin> :D
<MrPen> pd sy selagi ada info n feedback bila user tanye selagi tu user akan dtg
<ak47suk1> tak de
<shah`> yup
<ApOgEE> ok, jika takde, kita teruskan ke topik seterusnya
<deensokmo> itu sahaja.. sama-sama kita war-warkan tentang kelebihan forum ubuntu-my ini..
<shah`> +1 MrPen
<ApOgEE> sama-sama tolong bantu jawab soalan dan selesaikan masalah pengguna
<MrPen> selagi cukop akal nk jawab insyaallah sy tolong
<fzlamn> kena ingatkan user post masalah kat forum juga
<deensokmo> susah sebut: topic seterusnya Plan LoCo Team 2012
<ApOgEE> +1 fzlamn 
<ApOgEE> #topic Plan LoCo Team 2012
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my | | Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team IRC Meeting (January 2012) Meeting | Current topic:  Plan LoCo Team 2012
<ApOgEE> ok, kita bincang perancangan LoCo Team 2012
<ak47suk1> setakat ini ada berapa invitation utk install fest atau hari terbuka?
 * ejat only have one plan .. to have Ubuntu Conference (UBUCON)
<ak47suk1> dan juga buka booth
<ejat> targeted on june-july
<ak47suk1> ubucon pernah discuss dulu
<ak47suk1> tapi aku tak ingat time bila :p
<ejat> tp memerlukan perjumpaan n diskusi lagi 
<MrPen> admin fb try tambah description 
<deensokmo> Klau buat kutipan utk menjayakan mana-mana karnival? adakah salah?
<ApOgEE> harap tahun ni lebih ramai yg sudi membantu kat booth Ubuntu. Asik2 ejat je... sian gak kat dia
<shah`> setuju
<ejat> ApOgEE : website 
<deensokmo> aku nak join booth tu jugak..
<shah`> +1 ApOgEE dan ejat
<shah`> donation
<mfauzirahman> susah nak janji...family focus on weekend
<MrPen> belum lahir lg ubucon sblom ni
<deensokmo> donation
<ejat> kalau ade mana2 negeri buat event 
<ejat> join je .. 
<ApOgEE> website memerlukan update
<ejat> then please let me know 1bulan setgh awal or 1bln awal 
<ejat> utk request conf pack 
<ejat> so diharapkn kat setiap negeri ade aktiviti 
<ak47suk1> wah conf pack
<ejat> then update kat our wiki for community reference
<deensokmo> maaf conf pack tu apa?
<susahsebut> sorry guys kedai tutup
<deensokmo> Jam sekarang 12.00..
<MrPen> keekekek
 * shah` x pernah lg pg mana2 booth ubuntu :(
<ApOgEE> ejat: sekarang ni ada susahsebut membantu update report/wiki
<susahsebut> sekarang bincang apa ya? minta pencerahan
<Izzuddin> :D harapnya ramai lg yg dapat bantu wiki..
<ejat> yups
<deensokmo> Plan LoCo Team 2012..
<ejat> dia byk membantu 
<ejat> keep it up .. 
<ApOgEE> thanks susahsebut, keep up the good work!
<mfauzirahman> tabik kat susahsebut
<ejat> nanti mintak goodies kat i .. yang pasti utk susahsebut confirm ADA :)
 * ApOgEE nak jugak.. hehehehe
<mfauzirahman> pergh
<ejat> itu je yang patik termampu nak reward
<Izzuddin> sebenarnya ramai yg nak update wiki... tp x tahu apa yg perlu diupdate...
<ejat> ApOgEE : insya allah ade … 
<susahsebut> wc. ejat looking forward for the goodies ;p
<ejat> wb hyperair 
 * ejat pokes hyperair  .. just online bro ? 
<deensokmo> erm.. buat kerja harap upah ker..
<ApOgEE> Izzuddin: boleh tanya/bincang kat forum. susahsebut personally email aku, so aku bagi guide via email je
<ApOgEE> wb SuMarDi 
<Izzuddin> orite... :D
<deensokmo> Aku nak tinggalkan meja meeting ni kejap.. nak tidur anak2.. maaf.. semua hasil meeting aku setuju jer..
<susahsebut> ok bro deen. gudnite
<Izzuddin> deensokmo, seorang bapa yg baik :D nite :D
<ejat> ade lagi ke meeting ?
<deensokmo> anak aku 5 orang semua.. masih tak nak tido lagi, bini aku dah bising ni.. Sori..
<Izzuddin> belum habis topik sbnrnye ejat :D
<ApOgEE> ejat: topik belum habis
<ApOgEE> susahsebut asik dc je
<ejat> adeh
<fzlamn> Apa lagi perancangan LoCo 2012 ni? 
<MrPen> berapa ramai lg admin ada?
<ApOgEE> #info plan ubuntu-my 2012: 1. Join events, perlu muka2 baru kat booth
<fzlamn> kalau tempat berdekatan sedia membantu, budak cuci pinggan pun jd la.
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: tolong list plan ubuntu-my 2012
<Izzuddin> booth -  x pernah ada...
<susahsebut> buat masa ni saya xde info tentang plan loco 2012
<fzlamn> ejat : UBUCON mcm mana?
<Izzuddin> ada cadangan skit nie... apa kata kalau kita buat Speech dekat sekolah2 ke???
<ApOgEE> so, apa kesimpulan perbincangan topik ni?
<Izzuddin> UBUCON???
<ejat> cth : ubucon.de
<ApOgEE> atau kita tunda topik ni ke bulan depan?
<ejat> sila pakai google translate
<ApOgEE> atau kita tunda topik ni ke IRC meeting bulan depan (feb 2012)?
<fzlamn> hikhik... XD
<Izzuddin> sy rasa kita bawa pada meeting depan...
<MrPen> +1
<Izzuddin> +1
<susahsebut> ok jugak tunda bulan depan. dapat siap2
<mfauzirahman> +1
<MrPen> so prepare issue n topic
<ApOgEE> #vote kita akan bincang lagi plan loco team 2012 ke IRC meeting feb 2012
<meetingology> Please vote on: kita akan bincang lagi plan loco team 2012 ke IRC meeting feb 2012
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<ApOgEE> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ApOgEE
<MrPen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from MrPen
<mfauzirahman> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mfauzirahman
<Basyeer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Basyeer
<susahsebut> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut
<fzlamn> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fzlamn
<ak47suk1> +1 time meetup alang2 meeting sekali
<meetingology> +1 time meetup alang2 meeting sekali received from ak47suk1
<ApOgEE> ejat: ?
<Izzuddin> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Izzuddin
<ApOgEE> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: kita akan bincang lagi plan loco team 2012 ke IRC meeting feb 2012
<meetingology> Votes for:8 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<ejat> +1
<ApOgEE> ok, topik seterusnya...
<ApOgEE> #topic cadangan memulakan meta-project ubuntu-my di launchpad
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my | | Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team IRC Meeting (January 2012) Meeting | Current topic:  cadangan memulakan meta-project ubuntu-my di launchpad
<ApOgEE> #idea aku cadang buat meta-project ubuntu-my kat launchpad kerana kita belum ada project page kat launchpad 
<MrPen> yg tu kene otai2 lama
<Izzuddin> ya... kene ada yang mulakan...
<ApOgEE> dari situ, sebarang bugs/cadangan/bangkangan boleh dibincang dan setiap yang terlibat akan dapat kredit
<ApOgEE> via karma
<Izzuddin> Bagus tu...
<susahsebut> apogee, ejat, akatsuki la yang biasa dengan meta project ni. aku setuju dan ikut.
<MrPen> +1
<Izzuddin> Hanya ikut je... X ada pengalaman...
<Izzuddin> +1
<ak47suk1> meta project fokus dia ke arah mana yer?
<MakLaN> Contoh meta project yg pernah dibuat (atau dari komuniti lain)?
<ak47suk1> utk assist ubuntu untuk packaging, documentation. answers dan lain2?
<susahsebut> untuk pembangunan ubuntu-my.
<susahsebut> projek/aktiviti etc
<susahsebut> kalau ikut pemahaman aku la dari penerangan apogee aritu
<ApOgEE> contoh https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams
<ejat> ApOgEE : sekadar pertanyaan
<ejat> nape x maintain pakai drupal je ? 
<ejat> drupal pun x termaintain .. 
<ejat> :(
<ApOgEE> ejat: bukan untuk maintain web sahaja, meta project ni untuk semua
<ejat> okide dookie
<ApOgEE> ejat: drupal masih akan diteruskan. meta project akan susun semua isu berbangkit dalam team
<ak47suk1> i see
<ak47suk1> kira discussion macam reapproval bug tu ke ApOgEE ?
<ApOgEE> ak47suk1: ya
<ApOgEE> aku dah kehilangan link loco team lain yg buat meta project... tgh search
<ApOgEE> belum jumpa
<fzlamn_> habis dh ke? 
<ApOgEE> ejat: camne? ok ke kalo aku buat meta-project tu?
<ejat> sila2
<ApOgEE> #vote ApOgEE akan buat ubuntu-my loco meta project di launchpad
<meetingology> Please vote on: ApOgEE akan buat ubuntu-my loco meta project di launchpad
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<ApOgEE> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ApOgEE
<ApOgEE> ejat: susahsebut MakLaN ?
<fzlamn_> +1
<ejat> ?
<meetingology> +1 received from fzlamn_
<ejat> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ejat
<shah`> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from shah`
<susahsebut> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<Izzuddin> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Izzuddin
<ApOgEE> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: ApOgEE akan buat ubuntu-my loco meta project di launchpad
<meetingology> Votes for:7 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<ApOgEE> #action ApOgEE akan buat meta-project page kat launchpad untuk ubuntu-my loco team
<meetingology> ACTION: ApOgEE akan buat meta-project page kat launchpad untuk ubuntu-my loco team
<MakLaN> Yup2
<Izzuddin> :D
<MakLaN> away jap td
<Izzuddin> Akhirnya...
<ApOgEE> ok, dengan itu, selesailah IRC meeting kita hari ini
<MakLaN> +1
<ApOgEE> terima kasih kepada semua yang sudi hadir
<susahsebut> poji mintak link meeting log ya nanti
<ApOgEE> semoga apa yang kita rancang hari ini akan berjaya dilaksanakan
<fzlamn_> Amin
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: akan dapat kejap lagi
<ApOgEE> ada apa lagi nak tambah?
<MakLaN> erm
<susahsebut> email. celcom dengki kat aku ni. kejap2 putus
<MakLaN> aku mau raise satu isu
<ApOgEE> MakLaN: sila
<MakLaN> pasal majalah Kod Sumber KOSTEM Selangor
<MakLaN> mungkin ramai yg tau
<MakLaN> majalah ni merupakan projek koperasi
<MakLaN> yg akan ditubuhkan
<MakLaN> jadi
<MakLaN> aku cadangkan
<MakLaN> ubuntu-my
<MakLaN> hantar wakil
<MakLaN> untuk tulis artikel
<MakLaN> dalam majalah nanti
<ApOgEE> siapakah yang nak mewakili ubuntu-my untuk tulis artikel tersebut? ada cadangan?
<MakLaN> mypapit?
<susahsebut> biar terbuka rasanya lagi bagus
<ApOgEE> MakLaN: kena tanya tuan punya badan
<MakLaN> @ApOgEE ok noted
<meetingology> MakLaN: Error: "ApOgEE" is not a valid command.
<ApOgEE> so, aku rasa kita buka isu ni kat mailing list/forum dan bincangkan dengan lebih ramai audience
<MakLaN> erm ok
<susahsebut> +1 apogee
<MakLaN> lagipun ramai dah out
<ApOgEE> #action MakLaN raise isu penyertaan artikel dari ubuntu-my di majalah Kod Sumber dalam milis/forum
<meetingology> ACTION: MakLaN raise isu penyertaan artikel dari ubuntu-my di majalah Kod Sumber dalam milis/forum
<mfauzirahman_> got to go guys...besok kena bawak family jln2 plk
<ApOgEE> ok, ada lagi isu berbangkit?
<deensokmo> tak de.. cukup ar.. sekarang aktiviti bebas kot..
<MakLaN> mine nope
<susahsebut> poji tentang toolbox link malay wiki
<susahsebut> macam yang aku tanya kat email
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: nanti kita citer lepas meeting
<ApOgEE> ada lagi isu lain?
<susahsebut> ok
<Izzuddin> tiada....
<susahsebut> tiada
<deensokmo> cadangan next irc meeting?
<deensokmo> seminggu sekali? 2 minggu sekali..or sebulan sekali?
<ApOgEE> next IRC meeting bulan feb. cadangan hari jumaat, masa awal sikit 9:00 malam ok tak?
<ApOgEE> deensokmo: at least sebulan sekali... itu wajib
<MakLaN> +1 ApOgEE
<MakLaN> awal sikit
<Izzuddin> 8.45???
<deensokmo> OO.. ok.. awal lagi bagus.. official sebulan sekali.. apa kata kita cuba 2 minggu sekali, maknanya 1 bulan ada 2 kali.. aku bagi cadangan..
<ApOgEE> ok, kalau takde isu lagi, kita tutup meeting kita
<ApOgEE> terima kasih kepada semua yang sudi hadir dan memberi kerjasama
<deensokmo> sama-sama
<ApOgEE> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my |
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sat Jan 28 16:47:01 2012 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-my/2012/ubuntu-my.2012-01-28-14.20.moin.txt
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: tu dia link minit mesyuarat
<deensokmo> aku nak save gak..
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: link minit http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-my/2012/ubuntu-my.2012-01-28-14.20.moin.txt
<ApOgEE> tolong update wiki yer ;)
<ApOgEE> deensokmo: thanks
<susahsebut> x  oleh copy. tolong email
<Izzuddin> :D
<Izzuddin> nganttok dah...
<Izzuddin> babai.... tido dulu semua... wassalam :D
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: aku post kat fb
<susahsebut> ok2, boleh je
<susahsebut> aku nak sambung perjalanan ada lagi 2 jam baru sampai ni
<susahsebut> bye guys
<susahsebut> kitta jumpa time meetup nanri
<susahsebut> nanti
<susahsebut> :p
<Izzuddin> :P
<Izzuddin> hahaha :D
 * Izzuddin Tidoooo~~~
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: ok, take care
<Basyeer> http://pastebin.com/CAMqLBEt minit irc meeting
<deensokmo> Assalamualaikum... dan selamat malam
<ApOgEE> waalaikum salam
<deensokmo> #bye-bye
<fzlamn_> Waalaikumussalam
<ApOgEE> terima kasih semua
<Basyeer> wassalam
<ApOgEE> ejat: ada lagi ke dah tido?
<ejat> ade ade
<ejat> opps
<susahsebut> yuhuuuuu... ada orang lagi ka?
<fzlamn_> x de org dh
<susahsebut> ada tu. fzlamn bukan orang ke? :p
<fzlamn_> =P
<fzlamn_> layan DragonBall ni..
<susahsebut> wow. dragonball fan jugak
<ejat> ade2
<susahsebut> oh, ejat ada
<fzlamn_> hehehe... xde keja ni. layan la DBZ
<fzlamn_> Tenggiling aku dh K.O kot
<susahsebut> tenggiling aku tadi last sebwlum kedai tutup hang pulak
<susahsebut> maacam tau je kedai tu nak turup
<susahsebut> matikan cabut bateri je tadi
<susahsebut> jangan terfakap udah
<fzlamn_> :D
<susahsebut> bila dapat test HUD kalau terfakap je
<susahsebut> korang test dah HUD?
<fzlamn_> tenggiling aku x boleh nk connect internet dh
<fzlamn_> lepas pasang HUD
<fzlamn_> semua indicator sebelah kanan atas tu hilang
<susahsebut> x da workaround ke fzlamn?
<susahsebut> x report lalu launchpad?
<fzlamn_> mcm mana nk report? 
<susahsebut> kalau orang lain kena jugak mesti ada file bugs kat launchpad nu
<susahsebut> tengok kat orange notebook tu kan dia ada bgtau macamana nak report
<fzlamn_> okay2..
<fzlamn_> sedih tgk x blh nk online dh tenggiling tu
<susahsebut> kat netbook ke lappy?
<fzlamn_> netbook
<fzlamn_> desktop x pasang lagi HUD
<fzlamn_> netbook aku ada 1 DE je
<fzlamn_> Ubuntu 2D tetiba hilang
<susahsebut> jemput makan. nasi sampai dah
<fzlamn_> sila2...
<susahsebut> eh, x bersila. duduk atas kerusi ni. :p hahahaha
<fzlamn_> cit.....
<fzlamn_> apa nama indicator sebelah kanan atas tu? Apps Indicator ek?
<ejat> vmware fusion x support opengl lagi 
<ejat> tahun nie mintak2 la .. 
<ejat> berkurun pakai unity-2d
<ejat> :(
<susah_sebut> mr pen aka iluvmypen kat fb ke ni?
<susah_sebut> yay! precise aku masih tak terfakap
<susah_sebut> hahaha
<fzlamn_> elok la tu....
<susah_sebut> adeh, kena hafal balik keyboard shortcut untuk unity
<susah_sebut> :p
<susah_sebut> ish kejap je dah dekat pukul 5
<fzlamn_> 4.15 la...
<susah_sebut> dekat la tu
<susah_sebut> 45 minit lagi 
<susah_sebut> :p
<susah_sebut> kenapa pulak wiki ni keluar immutable page
<susah_sebut> aeh
<fzlamn_> susah sebut : ko dtg x nnt?
<ejat> :)
<ejat> x tdo lagi ke kalian 
<susah_sebut> datang ke mana fzlamn_ , ejat - pukul 6 start keje x sempat nak tido dah
<fzlamn_> meetup tu nnt..
<susah_sebut> datang le
<susah_sebut> sebab jumaat tu aku kat kl
<ejat> owh okie
<fzlamn_> ejat datang x?
<susah_sebut> balik kelantan lambat sikit la
<ejat> insya allah 
<fzlamn_> time tu hr isnin x keje kn?
<susah_sebut> x pasti la 
<susah_sebut> cuti apa tu?
<susah_sebut> isnin tu aku dah kat johor
<susah_sebut> balik kampung 4 hari
<fzlamn_> 6 feb Kelahiran Nabi Muhammad S.A.W
<fzlamn_> silap... 5 feb
<fzlamn_> cuti di bawa ke hari isnin
<fzlamn_> 7 feb pun cuti kalau x silap
<susah_sebut> pergh, banyaknya cuti
<susah_sebut> huhu teruknya aku cuti sempena Nabi Muhammad pun x tau 
<susah_sebut> T.T
<fzlamn_> 7 feb x de
<fzlamn_> silap2
<fzlamn_> so start keje hr selasa utk mgu tu nnt
<susah_sebut> aku memang cuti 4 hari time tu. my father buat pembedahan mata buang katarak
<susah_sebut> sebab tu balik johor
<susah_sebut> sabtu lepas meetup terus balik kelantan. ahad malam naik ketapi balik johor
<fzlamn_> semoga semuanya berjalan dengan baik dan selamat
<fzlamn_> adoi...lapar la pulak time mcm ni
<ejat> adeh .. cantik nya kde 4.8.0
<ejat> mcm selamat tinggal sementara waktu wahai si unity 
<ejat> hehe 
<fzlamn_> ejat pancing2... =D
<ejat> :P
<susah_sebut> haha kecewa dengan precise la tu
<susah_sebut> :p
<fzlamn_> support x kat fedora?
<ejat> fzlamn_: semua distro ade 
<fzlamn_> ramai yg x berapa suka dengan Unity
<fzlamn_> nape ek?
<ejat> fzlamn_: maksud anda 
<ejat> kde ke unity yg ade kat fedora
 * ejat suka jerk unity n kde
 * ejat ade dua2 desktop environment 
<susah_sebut> unity masih baru kot
<fzlamn_> maksud sy unity
<susah_sebut> HUD tu dah buat aku tergila2kan unity
<susah_sebut> :p
<susah_sebut> walau belum dapat test lagi
<fzlamn_> pastikan ada DE lain... XD
<fzlamn_> takot jd mcm saya....
<ejat> susah_sebut: :)
<susah_sebut> https://www.facebook.com/events/244221392320974/
<susah_sebut> hehe admin ramai kali ni untuk event tu
<susah_sebut> ejat: anda pun tersenarai
<susah_sebut> heheh
<ejat> owh sy tidak perlu admin
 * ejat pencacai sahaja
<susah_sebut> x kira nak letak jugak
<susah_sebut> :D
 * ejat org yg paling malas nak buat keje .. 
<susah_sebut> haha pengerusi kena ada di mana2
<susah_sebut> ejat apa sebab page wiki keluar immutable page? 
<susah_sebut> ada limit ke untuk akaun yang baru kali pertama login?
 * ejat x brape paham 
<ejat> immutable ? 
<susah_sebut> bila login, kan ada button edit
<susah_sebut> button edit tu sekarang jadi immutable page
<susah_sebut> button ke tab? tab kot
<susah_sebut> :p
<susah_sebut> temp indicator applet belum ada untuk precise :(
<susah_sebut> psensor je yang ada
<susah_sebut> 11.10 boleh guna alexmurray ppa
<ejat> hmm jap .. 
<ejat> patut    nye yg baru join pun boleh edit
<ejat> maintenance kut 
<susah_sebut> ooo. pelik. sebelum ni guna id lama. ni terlogin id susahsebut. 
<susah_sebut> oooo mungkin jugak
<susah_sebut> ekekeke, USC masih bengong dalam precise. 
<ejat> usc ?
<ejat> software centre?
<susah_sebut> ha ah
<ejat> maksud bengong?
<susah_sebut> bukak kejap je crashed. 
<susah_sebut> cuba install chrome guna dpkg
<susah_sebut> failed
<susah_sebut> cuba guna usc
<susah_sebut> x sempat apa2 dah crashed
<susah_sebut> oooo time aku kena halau dari kedai tadi ada citer paal ubucon
<susah_sebut> *pasal
<susah_sebut> huhu kerja2
<susah_sebut> sudah hampir jam 6
<susah_sebut> bye sume
#ubuntu-my 2012-01-29
<syukrilajin92> Test
<MrPen> yep
<MrPen> tp iluvmypen da kene disable
<MrPen> mark jelez
<ApOgEE> salam
<ApOgEE> khobi?
<kaibathelegacy> wsalam
<ApOgEE> wtf sweemeng 
<ApOgEE> ;)
<fairuz_> halo all :D
<sh00j13n> halo fairuz
<sh00j13n> :)
<fairuz_> igt sapa tadi :D
<susah_sebut> haha lupa lak nak tuka
<susah_sebut> :p
<susah_sebut> ejat: siapa ni ya? orang kuat ubuntu ka? https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1217709696
<fairuz_> wb fzlamn
<fzlamn> selamat siang semua
<ejat> ????
<ejat> frand van destar
 * ejat gile tdo 
<ejat> baru bgn 
<ejat> wt smurf .. 
<fairuz_> ejat: baru bgn dari semlm ke
<fairuz_> ke baru bgn dari tido petang
<ejat> dari td pagi tadi 
<ejat> tdo*
<susah_sebut> semalam x tido meme laaa
<susah_sebut> btw frand tu sapa? mana la aku kenal. cercube bagi pencerahan. dia RSVP going tu untuk meetup
<fzlamn> wohooo...
<fzlamn> yg saya tau dia aktif kat HSKL
<susah_sebut> hackerspace KL?
<fairuz_> wth, aku baru tahu, geng2 megaupload mcm filesonic dan rakan2 semua dah tutup kedai jugak.
<fzlamn> semua ke?
<fzlamn> pirate bay mcm mana?
<fairuz_> yang aku tau diorang tak tutup betul2
<fairuz_> just ko boleh dl file2 yg ko sendiri upload
<fairuz_> wth?
<fzlamn> ooo... mmg ada dgr mcm tu
<fairuz_> aku baru cancel subscription tadi
<fzlamn> aku bkn kaki download, tu yg x tau sangat
<fzlamn> susah sebut : ya Haskerspace KL
<ejat> waktu meetup nanti suai kenal la 
<ejat> :P
<ejat> brb restart jap .. update kernel .. 
<susah_sebut> adeh, kejung
<fzlamn> ejat : saya x reti cakap mat saleh la
<ejat> minta rakan2 lain introduce :)
<ejat> brb 
<fzlamn> minta tlg susah sebut la...
<ejat> .....
<ejat> elo any body home .. 
<fzlamn> sila masok...
<fairuz_> :d
<fairuz_> WB adlan
<ejat> :P
<ejat> lapar la plak seharian x makan 
<fairuz_> keke baik g makan
<fairuz_> best jugak tu lepas tido lama, pastu mandi then makan
<fairuz_> memang hari ahad 
<fzlamn> hari ahad ke? so esok kena kerja la?
<ejat> tau  per 
<susah_sebut> berapa banyak is now known la en pen :p
<ejat> brb makan malam 
<ejat> :P
<susah_sebut> ejat - belanja makan malam
<ejat> mak saya masak .. 
<ejat> susah_sebut: anda dimanakah ?
<fairuz_> wb deensokmo
<fairuz_> aku ada perasaan ramai org kat # ni
<MrPen> hehhehe
<MrPen> nick ade org punye plak
<MrPen> :3
<susah_sebut> ejat:  saya di kelantan. rajin2 la post masakan mak anda tu untuk belanja saya :D
<susah_sebut> fairuz_:  petanda usaha ubuntu-my berjaya untuk aktifkan semula irc dan forum
<susah_sebut> irc -nampak ada peningkatan user
<susah_sebut> forum masih dalam proses meracun
<susah_sebut> :D
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: :D
<fairuz_> Kalau ada promot / event kat mana2 kena cakap ada forum + irc ni
<fairuz_> untuk dapatkan support etc
<susah_sebut> memang promote ada bagi - wiki, page fb etc. tapi tu la sebelum ni user xde. 
<susah_sebut> tengok topic ni
<susah_sebut> 
<susah_sebut> http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2152
<ejat> kelate mano ? 
<fairuz_> ejat: asal kelate gak ke
<ejat> fairuz_: my mum
<susah_sebut> kelate pengkalan chepa
<susah_sebut> hoh, ejat , fairuz_  balik kampung jangan lupa roger
<susah_sebut> kita lepak selera cik siti
<susah_sebut> penganjur apa ya dalam BI? time perlu ni la otak tepu
<susah_sebut> Gtrans hampeh. :p
<susah_sebut> oh, ilang tepu dah otak
<susah_sebut> :D
<ejat> organizer ? 
<ak47suk1> :))
<ak47suk1> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/masjid-sultan-salahuddin-abdul-aziz-shah
<susah_sebut> dapat dah ejat 
<ejat> ok 
<susah_sebut> thanks
<linuxmalaysia> Assalamualaikum
<fairuz_> linuxmalaysia: w'salam
<linuxmalaysia> sihat?
<ejat> wsalam
<fairuz_> sihat :)
<ejat> :)
<ejat> sambil dgr UAI 
<ejat> :P
<linuxmalaysia> Alhamdullillah
<linuxmalaysia> Setiap ceramah akan sental kotor hitam hati kita. :)
<ejat> stream ok plak pakai p1 nie hehe 
<ejat> :P
<linuxmalaysia> jeles tul saya
<linuxmalaysia> steam mcm hehehe
<linuxmalaysia> streamx
<ejat> :P
<ejat> tukar unifi aaaa
 * ejat dah try dnscrypt
<ejat> nie tgh nak try compile sblom submit PPA 
<ejat> tp ade error plak 
<linuxmalaysia> lum ejat. Dah baca post nanti kot saya buat
<linuxmalaysia> nak move ke tengiling nanti sekali
<ejat> huhu .. sabar2 dulu tunggu beta ke 
<ejat> aritu tenggiling dah terfakap 
<ejat> dalam parallels .. 
<linuxmalaysia> alamak
<susah_sebut> 2/2 alpha 2 dah keluar
<linuxmalaysia> ok roger
<ejat> nie reformat balik dalam vmware fusion plak 
<linuxmalaysia> alpha 3 selalunya ok dah
<ejat> tp vmware fusion lom support opengl
<ejat> s00n .. 
<ejat> tu yang duk dalam kde .. 
<ejat> hehe 
<ejat> 3 - 4 dah okie 
<ejat> lama x build PPA 
<ejat> aritu kat UDS ade commit gak 
<ejat> tp bile buat error
<ejat> fening kepala 
<ejat> compile JAVA
<ejat> kat living room mcm tgh tgk AJL .. hehe 
<linuxmalaysia> hehehe
<linuxmalaysia> ok apa2 roger dalam blog bro
<linuxmalaysia> lama  kau tak update blog
<ejat> erk 
<ejat> compile error ... ikut jerk blog yg post tu 
<ejat> try compile n package
<linuxmalaysia> ok roger
<ejat> 14 jan aritu ade update blog
<linuxmalaysia> hehe nampak 
<ejat> tgh build PPA 
<ejat> $ dput ppa:fenris/ppa dnscrypt-proxy_0.1-1_
<ejat> dnscrypt-proxy_0.1-1_i386.changes    dnscrypt-proxy_0.1-1_source.changes  
<ejat> fenris@workstation:~/workspace/packaging/dnscrypt$ dput ppa:fenris/ppa dnscrypt-proxy_0.1-1_source.changes 
<ejat> Checking signature on .changes
<ejat> gpg: Signature made Sun 29 Jan 2012 09:26:23 PM MYT using RSA key ID D675DBFF
<ejat> gpg: Good signature from "Khairul Aizat Kamarudzzaman <fenris@ubuntu.com>"
<ejat> Good signature on /home/fenris/workspace/packaging/dnscrypt/dnscrypt-proxy_0.1-1_source.changes.
<ejat> Checking signature on .dsc
<ejat> gpg: Signature made Sun 29 Jan 2012 09:26:20 PM MYT using RSA key ID D675DBFF
<ejat> gpg: Good signature from "Khairul Aizat Kamarudzzaman <fenris@ubuntu.com>"
<ejat> Good signature on /home/fenris/workspace/packaging/dnscrypt/dnscrypt-proxy_0.1-1.dsc.
<ejat> Uploading to ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):
<ejat>   Uploading dnscrypt-proxy_0.1-1.dsc: done.
<ejat>   Uploading dnscrypt-proxy_0.1.orig.tar.gz: 2070k/2071k
<ejat> Uploading dnscrypt-proxy_0.1-1.debian.tar.gz: done.    
<ejat>   Uploading dnscrypt-proxy_0.1-1_source.changes: done.
<ejat> Successfully uploaded packages.
<ejat> tunggu build .. harap2 OK .. 
<ejat> Rejected:
<ejat> Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<ejat> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<ejat> hehe .. kena fix that .. 
<fairuz_> ejat: linuxmalaysia: Sape boleh jadi mentor untuk contribute psl ppa ni? :D
<linuxmalaysia> ejat rajin ppa
<ejat> fairuz_: hyperair :)
<ejat> fairuz_: or udienz
 * ejat pokes hyperair n udienz
<udienz> hi
<ejat> udienz: can u teach us :) 
<ejat> udienz: what r u doing ? 
<udienz> ejat: my pleasure
<udienz> i can help as i can
<ejat> \0/
<udienz> ejat: just watching youtube :D
<fairuz_> udienz: I'm interested to join too :D
<ejat> udienz: have u solve the liferay thing ? 
 * ejat stuck .. 
<udienz> fairuz: come with us
<ejat> need to edit / author the build.xml 
<ejat> the go another step 
<ejat> then stuck while building another line
<ejat> :(
<udienz> ejat: just try and try again :)
<ejat> Accepted:
<ejat>  OK: dnscrypt-proxy_0.1.orig.tar.gz
<ejat>  OK: dnscrypt-proxy_0.1-1ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<ejat>  OK: dnscrypt-proxy_0.1-1ubuntu1.dsc
<ejat>      -> Component: main Section: misc
<ejat> dnscrypt-proxy (0.1-1ubuntu1) oneiric; urgency=low
<udienz> ejat + fairuz : did ubuntu-my have lists about development?
<ejat>   * Initial release for Ubuntu
<ejat> udienz: means ? 
<udienz> ejat: i mean did ubuntu-my have internal list that discussing about ubuntu/debian development?
<MrPen> :3
<ejat> udienz: i dont think so .. 
<ejat> udienz: mind to join our mlist ? :)
<udienz> ejat: no problem, how can i join?
<ejat> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-my
<ejat> thanks udienz for subscribe
<udienz> ejat: :) i send initial email to greeting
<ejat> i replied :)
<ejat> its gonna be build another 5 hours :(
<ejat> try pbuilder locally 
<ejat> forget to do the pbuilder 1st :p
<ejat> udienz:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/821230/
<ejat> :(
<udienz> ejat: you can add cdbs at BuildDepend
<udienz> seems like you miss this package
<ejat> owh .. 
<ejat> in control ?
<ejat> adding .. 
<udienz> yup
<udienz> ejat: can you paste your debian/control?
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/821238/
<ejat> is it ok ?
<udienz> ejat: try to wrap long line in description, you can use wrap-and-sort which coming from ubuntu-dev-tools
<udienz> - please add autotools-dev to build-dep (i think its required because your log show me about it)
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/821246/
<ejat> autotools-dev ? 
<ejat> done added
<ejat> pbuilder still have error
<ejat> :(
<udienz> ejat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/821253/
<udienz> ejat: can you paste again about pbuilder errors?
<ejat> owh build-depends .. 
<ejat> sorry 
<udienz> no problem
<udienz> ejat: ignore my latest pastebin, you can use it http://paste.ubuntu.com/821254/
<ejat> udienz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/821258/
<udienz> ejat: ah sorry Build-Depend is not automake-dev but automake
<ejat> still the same after change automake-dev to automake
<udienz> ejat: i'll try to grab dnscrypt-proxy from your ppa first
<ejat> ok but that one without the changes
<ejat> udienz: analyzing it ? 
<udienz> ejat: yes i still looking your package. my local builder is successfully
<udienz> i'll create debdiff from your package
<ejat> sudo pbuilder buildddddddd *.dsc ? 
<ejat> sudo pbuilder build *.dsc ? 
<ejat> ?
<udienz> ejat: diff from your package
<udienz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/821290/
<udienz> ejat: i use dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<udienz> note that d/copyright must to be change to dep5 format
<ejat> i see  a few line u added
<udienz> ejat: i mean dep5 format like this http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/ (currently down)
<ejat> and also got something in your options
<ejat> :(
<udienz> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/cacti/precise/view/head:/debian/copyright
<udienz> and i tried to upload to lauchpad too https://launchpad.net/~udienz/+archive/experimental/+sourcepub/2206589/+listing-archive-extra
<ejat> u put high :( thats y it build yours 1st :)
<udienz> ejat: that dirty trick to build immediately :D
 * ejat ok NOTED 
<ejat> :)
<ejat> how u make the rules n option ? 
<ejat> dh_make ? 
<udienz> ejat: yes
<udienz> lastest dh_make produce it
<ejat> yours already build :(
<ejat> i already try to add the rules like u 
<ejat> and getting another error :(
<ejat> can u give me step 
<ejat> u start with dch -x from my ppa ? 
<udienz> ejat: what error?
<udienz> i just copy my own teamplate debian/rules
<udienz> which come from gkamus package
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/821329/
<ejat> owh .. 
<ejat> you have your own debian/rules template ? 
<ejat> is it the same for all apps ?
<udienz> ejat: yes, producing from dh_make
<udienz> ejat: no, but usually same
<udienz> sometime you can use simply debian/rules which upstream use automake/autotools stuff
<udienz> buat sometimes we must use hard method, like nginx, openoffice, linux
<ejat> but rules in gkamus kamu berbeda 
<udienz> ejat: hm.. seems like error coming from debhelper stuff 
<ejat> :(
 * ejat scrathing head .. :P
<udienz> ejat: hm.. i'm not sure what happen with errors :(  can you download from my ppa and build it?
<ejat> yeah .. thats what im going to do 
<ejat> trying to build locally
<ejat> i use your rule n success .. 
<ejat> thanks .. uploading to ppa
<susah_sebut> fzlamn: ada?
<ApOgEE> huhu
<ApOgEE> seronok tengok ubuntu-my dah start aktif dengan meetings http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/
<ApOgEE> ;) semoga hasil meeting akan meningkatkan kemajuan LoCo Team ini
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: 
<susah_sebut> ye saya
<fzlamn> kalau boleh setiap kali on je terus masok irc
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: tadi ko kata dah update tu memula ko update kat mana?
<ApOgEE> wb deensokmo_ 
<deensokmo_> yup..
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: kat dalam https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam/Activities pun takde
<ApOgEE> deensokmo_: dah update dlm forum ke?
<deensokmo_> aku tgh online kat facebook ngan dia..
<susah_sebut> xde apa tu?
<deensokmo_> Poji.. ko dah baca emel aku lum?
<ApOgEE> kan tadi ko kata dah add agenda tu kan?
<ApOgEE> deensokmo_: ada email baru kah?... jap aku cek
<deensokmo_> aku emel direct kat jerunkun.. lupa nak cc kat susah sebut lak
<deensokmo_> jab aku nak baca reply..
<susah_sebut> aku add kat sini la ApOgEE 
<susah_sebut> hahaha
<susah_sebut> 
<susah_sebut> http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=2460
<susah_sebut> terbiasa ctrl+v pulak
<susah_sebut> kat wiki tu letak link forum untuk bincang agenda meeting bulan depan ok jugak kan. x yah details. 
<susah_sebut> T&C tu kalau nak bincang sekali malam ni bagus jugak bro deen. siapa yang ada kat irc ni boleh la join. dah ok je post kat forum. link letak kat fb
<susah_sebut> baru orang masuk forum'lagi yang nak join competition
<susah_sebut> lepas ni kita buat selalu la competition
<susah_sebut> cari jalan untuk buat selalu
<deensokmo_> Ap0gEE: dalam Pengumuman tu.. aku tak leh create new post.. spertimana dlm emel aku tu.. ke ada button yg aku tak namapk.. hu.hhu
<susah_sebut> dalam pengumuman memang tak boleh kot sebab user biasa
<deensokmo_> habis tu Ap0gEE minta ku post kat ruang announcement.. mcm ni
<susah_sebut> deensokmo_:  apply untuk jadi mod
<susah_sebut> open forum user boleh apply untuk jadi mod
<deensokmo_> apply ker request. hee.hee
<susah_sebut> sama laaa bunyi je lain :p
<ApOgEE> oooo
<deensokmo_> kat mana nak request mod tu..
<ApOgEE> deensokmo_: takde pun email?
<deensokmo_> dah.. Ap0gEE.. itu jer.. ko pun dan reply..
<susah_sebut> klik kat username sendiri
<susah_sebut> lepas tu klik tab edit usergroup
<susah_sebut> tab usergroup
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: satu lagi agenda penting IRC meeting feb 2012: Ubuntu Global Jam http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1443/detail/
<ApOgEE> Ubuntu Global Jam tu on March 2-4
<ApOgEE> so, meeting feb patut dah decide camne nak join
<deensokmo_> tak de tab edit group..
<susah_sebut> huhu, dah post tak boleh edit lak agenda
<susah_sebut> lepas ni kena hati2
<deensokmo_> textbox group ada laa
<susah_sebut> comey
<susah_sebut> 2-4 khamis hingga sabtu
<susah_sebut> boleh curik untuk join
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: kasi ajar dia camne nak request jadi mod... jap lagi aku approve
<susah_sebut> kejap ye
<deensokmo_> a'aa tgh pasang lampu hijau ni..
<deensokmo_> tunggu mod bagi lampu hijau jer ni..
<deensokmo_> "kasi ajar dia" huuhh.. mcm ganz ayat ni.
<susah_sebut> nah
<fzlamn> apa cerita di sini?
<susah_sebut> http://i.imgur.com/3oxXh.png
<susah_sebut> tengok tu contoh
<susah_sebut> bila kita klik username kita sendiri
<deensokmo_> ok jap.. selongkar dulu.
<fzlamn> dalam user control panel ni...
<deensokmo_> ok dah..
<susah_sebut> fzlamn taknak apply?
<fzlamn> susah sebut : segan
<susah_sebut> mod lama yang masih aktf nampak macam umarzuki dengan lonelyfighterx je
<susah_sebut> fzlamn:  x nampak muka pon apa nak segan :D
<susah_sebut> tp napa diorang tak join irc ngan meeting ek
<susah_sebut> ApOgEE:  kenal ke ngan diorang?
<fzlamn> hahahaha... status pun ubuntu-my baby
<susah_sebut> sama la kit 
<susah_sebut> deensokmo_: ApOgEE  je yang status power
<susah_sebut> :p
<susah_sebut> *kita
<deensokmo_> Kat mana nak semak, status telah diterima.. atau ditolak..
<susah_sebut> nanti ApOgEE  beritahu
<deensokmo_> ok2..
<susah_sebut> nak kena re-login sebelum nampak perubahan
<fzlamn> aku dh request
<deensokmo_> jap lgout..dulu..
<fzlamn> susah sebut : kalau nama ko jd merah maksudnya aku je ke yg boleh baca?
<deensokmo_> dah re-login.. sama jer..
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: umarzuki orang lama juga. dia ada forum debmal.my
<susah_sebut> x boleh ajak dia aktif kat irc dengan meeting sekali ke? 
<ApOgEE> deensokmo_: jap aku belum approve la...
<susah_sebut> ooo dia lebih pada debian kah?
<deensokmo_> baik Ap0gEE
<susah_sebut> tapi bagus la dia
<susah_sebut> even manage debian sempat lagi bantu forum ubuntu
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: dulu dia aktif kat ubuntu-my. tapi sekarang dia lebih kepada Debian. aku je yang masih setia... walaupun sebenarnya aku guna macam2 OS... heheheh
<deensokmo_> Bagus2.. Ap0gEE
<susah_sebut> fzlamn:  sori x perasan ada soalan
<susah_sebut> apa maksud nama jadi merah?
<susah_sebut> lonelyfighterx tu lak poji?
<susah_sebut> nama aku hijau la fzlamn 
<susah_sebut> ApOgEE:  yang merah
<ApOgEE> lonelyfighterx tu aku tak ingat masa bila aku approve. rasanya bukan aku yg approve dia kot
<susah_sebut> ooooo...
<ApOgEE> fzlamn dan deensokmo_ , aku dah approve sebagai mod kat forum. Harap korang boleh membantu menguruskan forum ini
<susah_sebut> welcome deensokmo_  and fzlamn 
<deensokmo_> terima kasih.. jap aku tgok dulu..
<fzlamn> terima kasih
<fzlamn> mohon beri tunjuk ajar
<susah_sebut> ApOgEE: 
<susah_sebut> tengok kat page event fb ramai otai OSS nak turun
<ApOgEE> fzlamn: ko punya email aura4966 yahoo tu ke?
<fzlamn> ApOgEE : bukan
<fzlamn> aura4966 tu Amir 
<ApOgEE> owh... hari2 dia hantar spam kat inbox aku
<susah_sebut> amir arif tu ke?yang annoying tu
<ApOgEE> pc dia kene virus ke?
<deensokmo_> dah.. aku nampak moderator control panel.. cuma bila klik kat pengumuman masih hidden new post/new topic..
<fzlamn> bukan Amir Arif tu.. Amir Khan Amir kalau x silap
<fzlamn> dp kat fb gambar katoon
<susah_sebut> oooo
<susah_sebut> ingat amir arif tu :p
<ApOgEE> gaya mcm PC kena virus je... takpun email dia kena 0wn3d
<deensokmo_> susah_sebut: kat mana lagi step yer..
<susah_sebut> tak nampak butang new topic warna oren deensokmo_ ?
<ApOgEE> frans ngan garfield tu aku yg jemput... sbb lepas meetup tu aku ada meeting lain ngan diorg.. heheh
<susah_sebut> patut pon
<fzlamn> ApOgEE : kalau kena 0wn3d tu  nk buat mcm mana?
<deensokmo_> tak nampak lagi.. nak kena tunggu bulan mengambang dulu kot..
<ApOgEE> fzlamn: tukar la password
<susah_sebut> bulan mengambang jadi werewolf pulak
<deensokmo_> Butang oren feed ada la  kat bawah sekali tu..
<fzlamn> nnt la sy info dia
<ApOgEE> takut spammer dah 0wn3d email dia... pastu masuk dalam bot dia untuk hantar spam tiap2 hari
<susah_sebut> mod x boleh post kat announcement kot?
<susah_sebut> tanya ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> ye ke?
<deensokmo_> ermm..
<susah_sebut> deensokmo_:  kata xde butang new topic
<susah_sebut> global mod ada butang new topic tu
<deensokmo_> kat mana eh.. 
<susah_sebut> butang tu tempat dia sama dengan dalam subtopic yang lain'
<susah_sebut> kalau xde mod tak boleh create topic dalam LoCo team
<susah_sebut> hanya global mod ke atas je yang boleh
<deensokmo_> oo yeker..
<susah_sebut> rasanya la
<susah_sebut> confirm dengan ApOgEE 
<deensokmo_> kalau gitu, nanti aku karang baik apa yg ada dlm emel aku tu.. dan Ap0gEE tolong publish boleh?
<susah_sebut> mod pun x boleh stick thread, move thread, announce sebab options tu xde
<deensokmo_> ehemm.. kul 2am nanti nak masuk tido dah.. esok keje gak..
<ApOgEE> deensokmo_: aku dah update permission... cuba lagi skali tengok
<susah_sebut> re-login lagi sekali deensokmo_ 
<deensokmo_> dah.. refresh page jer.. baru muncul butang oren (new topic).tu.. terima kasih banyak2.. ada lagi baki 15 minit tak sempat dah nak buat new topic.. tapi yg penting benda tu dah muncul..
<deensokmo_> Isyallah.. esok aku mulakan ..
<ApOgEE> deensokmo_: ok
<ApOgEE> ;)
<ApOgEE> aku tgh fikir, perlukah user tagging dlm forum post?... takut jadi bahan spam je nanti
<deensokmo_> utk pengetahuan.. buat masa sekarang ni klau nampak nick deensokmo.. aku online pakai android.. kalau deensokmo_ pakai pc .. cuma android kurang bst skit nak taip laju2..
<susah_sebut> user taggiing - kurang faham
<deensokmo_> apa maksud user taging tu.. 
<deensokmo_> ?? zzz
<ApOgEE> tag mcm dlm FB tu la
<susah_sebut> dapat notifications kat email ke?
<susah_sebut> atau dalam inbox forum?
<ApOgEE> tu yg aku tgh fikir tu
<ApOgEE> takut disalah guna pulak untuk spam
<susah_sebut> kalau inbox forum biasanya tak besar kan capacity
<deensokmo> #info nick deensokmo online from pc and nick deensokmo_ from android.. just changed .. selamat tido kawan2..
<susah_sebut> baik takyah kot
<deensokmo> Assalamualaikum..
<susah_sebut> wslm
<susah_sebut> kalau topik bukan kita yang buat kita tak boleh nak subscribe / follow ya ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> boleh subscribe la
<ApOgEE> bila kita reply, kita boleh set auto subscribe
<susah_sebut> ooo kejap cari
<susah_sebut> dari tadi cari tak jumpa
<susah_sebut> topik meeting february tu
<susah_sebut> xde pon?
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: kat bawah sekali... kiri, tepi icon show desktop
<susah_sebut> hehe 
<susah_sebut> maseh
<ApOgEE> kalo nak auto subscribe when reply, ko set dlm preference ko
<susah_sebut> profile aku tak macam profile user biasa pun?
<susah_sebut> xde dah tab2 yang untuk preferences
<susah_sebut> apa la bangangnya aku ni
<susah_sebut> sori2
<susah_sebut> jumpa dah
<ApOgEE> User Control Panel > Board Preference > Edit posting default > Notify me upon reply by default (yes)
<susah_sebut> ok poji, tido dulu
<susah_sebut> mata tak boleh bukak dah ni
<susah_sebut> semalam x tido
<susah_sebut> salam.
<ApOgEE> ok, esok sambung
<ApOgEE> aku pun nak tido... esok keje
<ApOgEE> selamat malam
<ejat> uit left ? 
<ejat> bagus
<ejat> makin aktif channel 
#ubuntu-my 2013-01-21
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<ratbox> !seen pencintakucing
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops>  ratbox, tak pernah lihat plak saya :/ pencintakucing.
<ratbox> !seen susahsebut
<EggDrops> susahsebut (~susahsebu@118.100.150.216) terakhir saya lihat dia keluar IRC dari #ubuntu-my 53 hari, 5 jam, 54 menit yang lalu dengan pesanan : (Quit: Leaving).
<ratbox> !seen pencinta_kucing
<EggDrops>  ratbox, tak pernah lihat plak saya :/ pencinta_kucing.
<ratbox> !seen betrayer
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops> Ada 2 orang yang sesuai nih (sorted): AccessDenied Betrayer. AccessDenied (MauiNSons@unaffiliated/betrayer) terakhir saya lihat dia keluar dari #ubuntu-my 96 hari, 1 hour, 9 menit yang lalu Pesan : "{}".
#ubuntu-my 2013-01-22
<Romance> Salamalaikum
<Romance> tade orang ke
<fairuz> ade
#ubuntu-my 2013-01-23
<Romance> takde orang ke
<Romance> no one around
<fairuz_> Romance: yup
<Romance> oh ade pun
<Romance> ape khabar
<fairuz_> baik je
<fairuz_> mcm biasa
<Romance> oo dah dapat keje baru tak
<fairuz_> blum lg
<fairuz_> ada offer kat sini, tapi plan nak balik mesia
<Romance> apsal nak balik lak, huhu
<fairuz_> balik ler
<fairuz_> tak best kat sini
<Romance> best ape kat luar, leh timba byk pengalaman
<fairuz_> dah lama dah kat luar nih
<fairuz_> dah tiba masa balik
<Romance> ade dalam 10 tahun tak? haha
<fairuz_> keke takde la
<fairuz_> 7 tahun dah la jugak
<Romance> wah best la, padahal aku pun tgh cari lobang nak keje obersea :(
<Romance> tapi kalo sorang2 mampus gak
<fairuz_> tu ler
<fairuz_> tapi kalau ade peluang sambar je
<fairuz_> bukan slalu dpt peluang
<Romance> betol2
#ubuntu-my 2016-01-26
<mypapit> w00t w00t
#ubuntu-my 2017-01-23
<pj_> mypapit: 
<pj_> papitfx: 
<pj_> ejat: 
#ubuntu-my 2017-01-24
 * kInOzAwA slaps excalibr around a bit with a large trout
#ubuntu-my 2019-01-24
<shah> Test
<biborn> Good night
